# Bradley Manning's Big Gay Thread



## Ichi Sagato (Aug 20, 2013)

> Fort Meade, Maryland (CNN) -- A military judge plans to announce Wednesday morning what sentence she'll give Pfc. Bradley Manning, the U.S. Army intelligence analyst who stands convicted of what prosecutors believe was the biggest leak of classified materials in Army history.
> 
> The judge, Army Col. Denise Lind, reconvened the sentencing phase of Manning's court martial Tuesday morning, and noted the soldier has 1,293 days -- or 3 1/2 years -- of detention credit to consider. Manning's defense attorney previously argued that his client deserves additional consideration for the harsh conditions he suffered during part of that detention.
> 
> ...





A harsh sentence would set a crippling precedent for future whistleblowers. But even if he is a traitor, I don't think he set out in his heart to harm his country. He's young, has integrity and feels more than enough remorse for what he did. I hope the sentence is merciful.


----------



## navy (Aug 20, 2013)

Anyone want to wager? 

I got 75 years.


----------



## Zaru (Aug 20, 2013)

Up to 10 of those years come from using some "unauthorized" console program (that is not harmful at all), plus


> In addition to prison, prosecutors also want Manning to forfeit pay and benefits and pay a $100,000 fine.



A good example of how bullshit the total sum of charges was. Not saying he didn't break laws or that I can't understand why he gets a long sentence as a traitor to the military, but they sure added some bullshit on top to fuck with him as much as possible.


----------



## Mael (Aug 20, 2013)

Ichi Sagato said:


> A harsh sentence would set a crippling precedent for future whistleblowers. But even if he is a traitor, I don't think he set out in his heart to harm his country. He's young, has integrity and feels more than enough remorse for what he did. I hope the sentence is merciful.





He was callous and stupid.  At least Snowden KNEW just what he was revealing.  Manning decided to take 750K documents of random shit and hoped something stuck no matter the consequence.  Don't think you can mind read this clown.  He bragged he could crack into SIPR and JWICS and didn't care about the consequences even to his own servicemembers.  It's one thing if a civilian does it, but a higher precedent is established on those who put on the uniform.  This prick deserves no less than 60 years so he'll be old and a traitor by the time he's out.


----------



## Ichi Sagato (Aug 20, 2013)

Mael said:


> He was callous and stupid.  At least Snowden KNEW just what he was revealing.  Manning decided to take 750K documents of random shit and hoped something stuck no matter the consequence.  Don't think you can mind read this clown.  He bragged he could crack into SIPR and JWICS and didn't care about the consequences even to his own servicemembers.  It's one thing if a civilian does it, but a higher precedent is established on those who put on the uniform.  This prick deserves no less than 60 years so he'll be old and a traitor by the time he's out.



Well everyone knows you sully yourself whenever Manning and Snowden are mentioned.


----------



## soulnova (Aug 20, 2013)

Mael said:


> He was callous and stupid.  At least Snowden KNEW just what he was revealing.  Manning decided to take 750K documents of random shit and hoped something stuck no matter the consequence.  Don't think you can mind read this clown.  He bragged he could crack into SIPR and JWICS and didn't care about the consequences even to his own servicemembers.  It's one thing if a civilian does it, but a higher precedent is established on those who put on the uniform.  This prick deserves no less than 60 years so he'll be old and a traitor by the time he's out.



Mael, no one will remember shit in 5~10 years. 

By then the everyone will say he's "that guy who leaked some files... no, the_ other_ guy...wait, maybe I'm confusing them"


----------



## Mael (Aug 20, 2013)

Ichi Sagato said:


> Well everyone knows you sully yourself whenever Manning and Snowden are mentioned.



You mean soil.  Sully means to tarnish.

Snowden I actually don't care about as much.  It's Manning who chaps my ass as he's a serviceman and did a lot to show how much he could've put Americans and Afghans at harm regardless of the end result.  It's a dangerous mindset to have to purposely sabotage things like that.  It's one thing to whistleblow when you're out and it's another to do it while you've signed the NDA.

So screw him.  Am I supposed to also feel sorry for the Rosenbergs for selling out to the Soviets too?

You guys are awesome...so entitled and bored you think you can have your fucking cake and eat it too.


----------



## Ichi Sagato (Aug 20, 2013)

Mael said:


> You mean soil.  Sully means to tarnish.



Definition of 

: to make soiled or tarnished: Defile

Keeping a dictionary close I guess, for those futile moments when you need to grasp at straws.



> Snowden I actually don't care about as much. It's Manning who chaps my ass as he's a serviceman and did a lot to show how much he could've put Americans and Afghans at harm regardless of the end result. It's a dangerous mindset to have to purposely sabotage things like that. It's one thing to whistleblow when you're out and it's another to do it while you've signed the NDA.



He doesn't have a lot going for him, seeing as he started out pretty arrogant. He should be punished, but the courts are supposed to also look at mitigating factors.


----------



## Mael (Aug 20, 2013)

Ichi Sagato said:


> Definition of
> 
> : to make soiled or tarnished: Defile
> 
> Keeping a dictionary close I guess, for those futile moments when you need to grasp at straws.





So I defile myself?  Dude I think you need a lesson in English usage and context.  Some words fit better than others.



> He doesn't have a lot going for him, seeing as he started out pretty arrogant. He should be punished, but the courts are supposed to also look at mitigating factors.



Courts should but I think the sympathy to the guy comes from short-sighted ultraliberals and to that I can only scoff in contempt.


----------



## Ichi Sagato (Aug 20, 2013)

Mael said:


> So I defile myself?  Dude I think you need a lesson in English usage and context.  Some words fit better than others.



A-huh? English  is on my side.

I can think of better ways to spend my afternoon than to talk about how many ways you can discolor your Denims.


----------



## stream (Aug 20, 2013)

I have to agree that to some extent he brought this on himself. When you are a soldier and all, the rules are strict and clear. I don't really believe that he put America in danger, and I am quite happy that he was judged not to have helped the enemy, but he did not really reveal anything of great importance either, and he knew what he was risking when he broke the rules.

Of course, another reason that he brought this on himself was that he went ahead and blabbed about doing it to some guy he met in a chatroom. C'mon.


----------



## Hand Banana (Aug 20, 2013)

Ichi Sagato said:


> A-huh? English  is on my side.
> 
> I can think of better ways to spend my afternoon than to talk about how many ways you can discolor your Denims.



You never heard of the word sully? You ten?


----------



## Ichi Sagato (Aug 20, 2013)

Hand Banana said:


> You never heard of the word sully? You ten?



Who what where?


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Aug 20, 2013)

No pity for that guy.


----------



## Hand Banana (Aug 20, 2013)

Hope he gets the chair.


----------



## Doge (Aug 20, 2013)

What's he going to accomplish by leaking all those documents?  World powers aren't going to change, and other superpowers aren't going to open up about their dirty secrets if that's what he wants.

What's terrible is, he put on the uniform and took an oath to serve his nation, but completely walked all over it.  I have no sympathy for whatever punishment he gets.  These "leakers" don't understand the consequences of what they do and how little it really helps the people.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Aug 20, 2013)

Hoping for death, but it won't be that.


----------



## Strauss (Aug 20, 2013)

I don't feel endangered for anything that he did.  Regardless of whether or not he rots in jail, what I would really like is for the military-industrial war profiteers and war mongers to _rot in hell._


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Aug 20, 2013)

Strauss said:


> I don't feel endangered for anything that he did.  Regardless of whether or not he rots in jail, what I would really like is for the military-industrial war profiteers and war mongers to _rot in hell._


I don't feel endangered by anything that a lot of criminals do, what kind of fucking sense does it make that they shouldn't be punished?


----------



## KidTony (Aug 20, 2013)

1 manning is worth 3000 Maels, 5000 seto kaibas, and about half a billion Cardboard tube guys.


----------



## Mael (Aug 20, 2013)

And in comes the whiny liberal ideologue. 

You really are that pathetic...or trolling poorly.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Aug 20, 2013)

KidTony said:


> 1 manning is worth 3000 Maels, 5000 seto kaibas, and about half a billion Cardboard tube guys.



Peyton Manning perhaps.


----------



## Strauss (Aug 20, 2013)

Mael said:


> And in comes the whiny liberal ideologue.
> 
> You really are that pathetic...or trolling poorly.



Pfft, y'all are a bunch of liberals to me for thinking there should be any income tax at all  




Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> I don't feel endangered by anything that a lot of criminals do, what kind of fucking sense does it make that they shouldn't be punished?



The excessive punishment is largely because the military establishment has been exposed and embarrassed, and desperately needs to suppress any revelation of the needlessness and senselessness of 85% of what they do.


----------



## Blue (Aug 20, 2013)

Seto Kaiba said:


> Peyton Manning perhaps.



hahahahaha


----------



## IchLiebe (Aug 20, 2013)

Seto Kaiba said:


> Peyton Manning perhaps.



More like Eli Manning. That guy is a legend around these parts.


----------



## Blue (Aug 21, 2013)

45 minutes to go!

Soon young Bradley will learn of his fate, and despair.


----------



## Mael (Aug 21, 2013)

Can we throw KidTony in the cell as a bonus please?


----------



## Blue (Aug 21, 2013)

I don't think Manning needs a yes-man.


----------



## Mael (Aug 21, 2013)

Blue said:


> I don't think Manning needs a yes-man.



I was thinking more love pillow but yeah good point.


----------



## soulnova (Aug 21, 2013)

So...? Is it over now?


----------



## Blue (Aug 21, 2013)

soulnova said:


> So...? Is it over now?



No cameras in the courtroom. We'll find out when the court adjourns.


----------



## Ichi Sagato (Aug 21, 2013)

> A military judge on Wednesday morning sentenced Pfc. Bradley Manning to 35 years in prison for leaking hundreds of thousands of classified documents to the anti-secrecy group WikiLeaks.
> 
> Manning, 25, was convicted last month of multiple charges, including violations of the Espionage Act for copying and disseminating the documents while serving as an intelligence analyst at a forward operating base in Iraq. He faced up to 90 years in prison.
> 
> ...





He will be eligible for parole in a decade or so. All in all, a somewhat fair sentence from the judge.


----------



## Hand Banana (Aug 21, 2013)

Should be dead.


----------



## lacey (Aug 21, 2013)

A lot lighter sentence than I thought. I was expecting them to go for the max.


----------



## Ichi Sagato (Aug 21, 2013)

♥ Comatose ♥ said:


> A lot lighter sentence than I thought. I was expecting them to go for the max.



I was surprised by the sentence too. He'll be in his mid 30's when his parole comes up. I wonder if the UCMJ counts gain time towards parole stipulations. 1/3 of the sentence could be less than a decade.


----------



## Roman (Aug 21, 2013)

Hand Banana said:


> Should be dead.



Putting aside all my anti-death penalty sentiments, Manning didn't kill anyone, directly or indirectly. Killing him, especially 3 years after the event, would solve nothing, and the (perceived) damage he committed has already been done. Removing him from existence will not repair that damage.



Ichi Sagato said:


> I was surprised by the sentence too. He'll be in his mid 30's when his parole comes up. I wonder if the UCMJ counts gain time towards parole stipulations. 1/3 could be less than a decade.



What's gain time?

I honestly think the UCMJ should use this case as an example of what exactly constitutes treason given the nature of at least some of the files he released. It's good that the judge didn't go for the proposed 60 years and allowed parole at all.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Aug 21, 2013)

Regrettably light sentencing.


----------



## Blue (Aug 21, 2013)

He's just a disturbed little retard, not a malicious threat to the world. I think the sentence is appropriate. Potential future Mannings will remember "35 years", not "11 years, 8 months and 9 days".


----------



## Ichi Sagato (Aug 21, 2013)

Freedan said:


> What's gain time?
> 
> I honestly think the UCMJ should use this case as an example of what exactly constitutes treason given the nature of at least some of the files he released. It's good that the judge didn't go for the proposed 60 years and allowed parole at all.



In my home state's legal scope its time shaved off a sentence for good behavior.


----------



## soulnova (Aug 21, 2013)

> A military judge on Wednesday morning sentenced Pfc. Bradley Manning to 35 years in prison for leaking hundreds of thousands of classified documents to the anti-secrecy group WikiLeaks.
> 
> (...)
> 
> According to the military, Manning is required to serve one-third of the sentence before he becomes eligible for parole



A little over a decade.  


 Called it.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Aug 21, 2013)

soulnova said:


> A little over a decade.
> 
> 
> Called it.



Being eligible for parole isn't the same as actually getting it.


----------



## Ichi Sagato (Aug 21, 2013)

Within 6 months he'll be entitled to appeal against the verdict itself in the Army's appeals court and possibly knock off one or two more charges.


----------



## Hand Banana (Aug 21, 2013)

Ichi Sagato said:


> Freedan is not from the US genius.



Yes you majestic loser I know. I'm telling him my country laws.  Go finish learning 4th grade vocabulary words before you come at me. Don't sully my forum with your ignorance.


----------



## Blue (Aug 21, 2013)

Freedan said:


> Besides, I am American genius. It's just that I don't live there.



I didn't know that. I made some calls.

Delta Force will be at your position shortly to repatriate you.

It must've been hard, being away. Your nightmare is over.


----------



## Sōsuke Aizen (Aug 21, 2013)

Freedan said:


> Fuck you Blue, the nightmare would be going there
> 
> Anyways, I was only there fore 2 years out of my 26.5
> 
> ...



Dude, you told me you're from London, England! Fucking liar!


----------



## Mael (Aug 21, 2013)

35 years, a dishonorable discharge, and reduction in rank/pay is sufficient.  He'll come out forever branded with treason, so I'll carry the satisfaction of his stupidity costing him any form of happiness or advancement in life.  As for the supporters, your blindness is amusing too, like if we all play nice then everyone else will do the same.  Jesus.  The world has progressed being dragged into it and you all think that unlimited transparency and stagnation of human interaction will bring some xanadu.  Lol.


----------



## Blue (Aug 21, 2013)

Freedan said:


> Fuck you Blue, the nightmare would be going there
> 
> Anyways, I was only there fore 2 years out of my 26.5



Oh? In that case, I'll retask Delta when it gets there.

Soon MY nightmare will be over.


----------



## Roman (Aug 21, 2013)

Mael said:


> 35 years, a dishonorable discharge, and reduction in rank/pay is sufficient.  He'll come out forever branded with treason, so I'll carry the satisfaction of his stupidity costing him any form of happiness or advancement in life.  As for the supporters, your blindness is amusing too, like if we all play nice then everyone else will do the same.  Jesus.  The world has progressed being dragged into it and you all think that unlimited transparency and stagnation of human interaction will bring some xanadu.  Lol.


----------



## Mael (Aug 21, 2013)

Honestly dude you have no right to talk.  You once came to me with an argument that a bullied kid stalked for two miles should've only stabbed a bully once instead of 14 times in sheer defense of his life.  Your liberalism reaches a point where it seems to refuse that human beings will be human.  Bradley Manning put on a uniform, swore an oath, signed an NDA, and then threw it all away for some sense of social justice that luckily amounted to no actual harm despite its potential.  I'm glad to see you consider service obligation and consideration such a punchline.


----------



## Sōsuke Aizen (Aug 21, 2013)

Mael said:


> 35 years, a dishonorable discharge, and reduction in rank/pay is sufficient.  *He'll come out forever branded with treason, so I'll carry the satisfaction of his stupidity costing him any form of happiness or advancement in life.*  As for the supporters, your blindness is amusing too, like if we all play nice then everyone else will do the same.  Jesus.  The world has progressed being dragged into it and you all think that unlimited transparency and stagnation of human interaction will bring some xanadu.  Lol.



Oh come on, have a heart! He made a mistake for which he was punished. No need to punish him more than necessary.


----------



## Roman (Aug 21, 2013)

Mael said:


> Honestly dude you have no right to talk.  You once came to me with an argument that a bullied kid stalked for two miles should've only stabbed a bully once instead of 14 times in sheer defense of his life.  Your liberalism reaches a point where it seems to refuse that human beings will be human.  Bradley Manning put on a uniform, swore an oath, signed an NDA, and then threw it all away for some sense of social justice that luckily amounted to no actual harm despite its potential.  I'm glad to see you consider service obligation and consideration such a punchline.



I know for a fact I'd never condone anyone stabbing anyone. Perhaps you're confusing me with someone else.

I refuse to believe that humans will be humans? Well, if you define being human only by one who strictly abides by rule of law, then I guess I see why you'd say that. It also makes sense that you'd be confused about my past arguments when you seem to confuse potential danger with actual danger such that Manning, according to you, should've been punished as if he'd actually done serious harm when he didn't. Your confusion is therefore understandable.


----------



## The Weeknd (Aug 21, 2013)

Knowing 'Merica, 62 years.


----------



## Strauss (Aug 21, 2013)

Mael said:


> 35 years, a dishonorable discharge, and reduction in rank/pay is sufficient.  He'll come out forever branded with treason, so I'll carry the satisfaction of his stupidity costing him any form of happiness or advancement in life.  As for the supporters, your blindness is amusing too, like if we all play nice then everyone else will do the same.  Jesus.  The world has progressed being dragged into it and you all think that unlimited transparency and stagnation of human interaction will bring some xanadu.  Lol.



He'll be pardoned and let out of jail, sometime after everyone becomes aware that the current military activity is just another Vietnam.  Probably everyone will have forgotten about him by then, however.


----------



## Mael (Aug 21, 2013)

♚Sōsuke Aizen♚ said:


> Oh come on, have a heart! He made a mistake for which he was punished. No need to punish him more than necessary.



Mistakes are unintentional.  He wasn't unintentional.



Freedan said:


> I know for a fact I'd never condone anyone stabbing anyone. Perhaps you're confusing me with someone else.
> 
> I refuse to believe that humans will be humans? Well, if you define being human only by one who strictly abides by rule of law, then I guess I see why you'd say that. It also makes sense that you'd be confused about my past arguments when you seem to confuse potential danger with actual danger such that Manning, according to you, should've been punished as if he'd actually done serious harm when he didn't.



You don't remember, do you?  You gave me the pussiest, most pacifist rationale to this poor kid who had bottles thrown at him, punched, chased after trying to get away twice, and warned people he had a knife and then said he went overboard when he was attacked by the lead bully and stabbed the stupid shit 14 times.  From that moment on I knew your head was in the clouds...so it's harder to take you seriously.

But I have also said many times before that it is the intent and sheer action, not consequence, that should determine his harsh sentence.  A higher precedent is also set for those who put on uniforms.  Are policemen not put to a higher standard with weapons safety and paramedics with medical care to the wounded?  The same applies to intelligence servicemembers who sign the non-disclosure forms and are given the clearances.  He violated these and thusly should be punished as he tarnished the higher standard placed upon him.  It's why I despite Manning yet am lesser of that sort towards Snowden.


----------



## Gino (Aug 21, 2013)

.........




Mael said:


> 35 years, a dishonorable discharge, and reduction in rank/pay is sufficient. He'll come out forever branded with treason, *so I'll carry the satisfaction of his stupidity costing him any form of happiness or advancement in life.* As for the supporters, your blindness is amusing too, like if we all play nice then everyone else will do the same. Jesus. The world has progressed being dragged into it and you all think that unlimited transparency and stagnation of human interaction will bring some xanadu. Lol.



Smh you and any other ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) you who feels any similar way in this thread needs to be erased from the face of the earth........


----------



## navy (Aug 21, 2013)

To be honest he could have at least looked at some of the stuff he was leaking before he just leaked it all.

No fucks given. He knew the consequences and leaked the   info. Good for him. Good for us.


----------



## Mael (Aug 21, 2013)

Gino said:


> .........
> 
> Smh you and any other ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) you who feels any similar way in this thread needs to be erased from the face of the earth........



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DksSPZTZES0[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## KidTony (Aug 21, 2013)

like I said, i'll take one manning over 1000 Maels. Not worth the space it takes me to write out his name.


----------



## Mael (Aug 21, 2013)

KidTony said:


> like I said, i'll take one manning over 1000 Maels. Not worth the space it takes me to write out his name.



That's a rather dim-witted viewpoint, really.  You'll take a guy that sells out his clearance and knowingly breaks the law in a misbegotten sense of social justice as your personal love pillow.

I'm actually not mad...just disappointed in your predictability of illogical liberalism.  But he's going to jail so lol joke's on you.


----------



## Roman (Aug 21, 2013)

Mael said:


> You don't remember, do you?  You gave me the pussiest, most pacifist rationale to this poor kid who had bottles thrown at him, punched, chased after trying to get away twice, and warned people he had a knife and then said he went overboard when he was attacked by the lead bully and stabbed the stupid shit 14 times.  From that moment on I knew your head was in the clouds...so it's harder to take you seriously.



And yet you do. And if that really was me, then I guess the one with their head in the clouds is really you for thinking it's alright to kill someone and solve everything with violence.



Mael said:


> But I have also said many times before that it is the intent and sheer action, not consequence, that should determine his harsh sentence.  A higher precedent is also set for those who put on uniforms.  Are policemen not put to a higher standard with weapons safety and paramedics with medical care to the wounded?  The same applies to intelligence servicemembers who sign the non-disclosure forms and are given the clearances.  He violated these and thusly should be punished as he tarnished the higher standard placed upon him.  It's why I despite Manning yet am lesser of that sort towards Snowden.



Intent differentiates from action. You can express intent all you want, but if you never act on such intent, then the intent itself is meaningless and will at worst only hurt the incumbent. Your other mistake is defining Manning's intent for the sake of your own argument. His intention was never to hurt the US, but to reveal information he deemed sensitive, correctly or incorrectly is another issue, and ought to be out in the open. But you don't care as you're just out for blood against someone who betrayed your little baby the US military.


----------



## Mael (Aug 21, 2013)

Freedan said:


> And yet you do. And if that really was me, then I guess the one with their head in the clouds is really you for thinking it's alright to kill someone and solve everything with violence.





It's like self-defense is an abhorrent sin to you.



> Intent differentiates from action. You can express intent all you want, but if you never act on such intent, then the intent itself is meaningless and will at worst only hurt the incumbent. Your other mistake is defining Manning's intent for the sake of your own argument. His intention was never to hurt the US, but to reveal information he deemed sensitive, correctly or incorrectly is another issue, and ought to be out in the open. But you don't care as you're just out for blood against someone who betrayed your little baby the US military.



You're serious?  His intent was to leak these documents regardless of consequence.  He even bragged about it.  Rational human beings know that these sorts of things can have what we call second and third order effects.  Potential consequences still existed and to this day we don't know if Afghans truly paid the price for being dimed out.  His intent rationally WILL put the US in a bad position, whether he feels it or not.  Rational human beings see this.


----------



## The Weeknd (Aug 21, 2013)

Bradley Manning has to have some psychological issues with what he displayed.


----------



## Blue (Aug 21, 2013)

It feels so good when people are angry about justice being done. It's like watching cancer shrivel up under a laser.


----------



## Hand Banana (Aug 21, 2013)

Blue said:


> It feels so good when people are angry about justice being done. It's like watching cancer shrivel up under a laser.



Can you provide video?


----------



## soulnova (Aug 21, 2013)

Strauss said:


> He'll be pardoned and let out of jail, sometime after everyone becomes aware that the current military activity is just another Vietnam.  Probably everyone will have forgotten about him by then, however.





Blue said:


> It feels so good when people are angry about justice being done. It's like watching cancer shrivel up under a laser.



There are not enough 




Hand Banana said:


> Can you provide video?



I agree, this is relevant to my interests.


----------



## Blue (Aug 21, 2013)

Hand Banana said:


> Can you provide video?



[YOUTUBE]Xn9WfHJyjBc[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Gino (Aug 21, 2013)

Mael said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DksSPZTZES0[/YOUTUBE]



All the video's and witty comebacks in the world doesn't change what I said and nice neg which does nothing but show who's really butthurt.


----------



## Mael (Aug 21, 2013)

Gino said:


> All the video's and witty comebacks in the world doesn't change what I said and nice neg which does nothing but show who's really butthurt.



Your neg was more your crass butthurt that someone is glad to see justice done to someone who violated the laws so callously and egregiously and to basically die a horrible death.  Dude, you screamed the butthurt more than me on this one.  Just admit it.


----------



## Hand Banana (Aug 21, 2013)

Exactly why I asked a mod to disable my rep. You all take that neg/rep system too serious.


----------



## Gino (Aug 21, 2013)

Mael said:


> Your neg was more your crass butthurt that someone is glad to see justice done to someone who violated the laws so callously and egregiously and to basically die a horrible death.  Dude, you screamed the butthurt more than me on this one.  Just admit it.




Blah Blah justice blah blah drone shit I .......don't care about your excusesreasoning for being a cunt.

@ HB the only reason I not still sealed is because I was unbanned so rep.......semen same thing.


----------



## Mael (Aug 21, 2013)

Gino said:


> Blah Blah justice blah blah drone shit I .......don't care about your excusesreasoning for being a cunt.
> 
> @ HB the only reason I not still sealed is because I was unbanned so rep.......semen same thing.



Concession accepted.


----------



## Gino (Aug 21, 2013)

I can't concede when what I said was absolute.


----------



## Gunners (Aug 21, 2013)

35 years, I don't disagree with the sentence however it bothers me that in this instance the need to deter such actions can be used to justify a stiff prison sentence. This logic needs to extend to all of the other crimes that need to be stamped right out, just start handing little shit 30 years in prison for things like rape, armed robbery, attempted murder etc.


----------



## stream (Aug 21, 2013)

Woohoo! 35 years with chance of parole in 11 years or so!
He got off lucky… He might be able to get out before he dies


----------



## Hand Banana (Aug 21, 2013)

Blue said:


> Cancer doesn't grow in petri dishes. It grows in people.



True, my ignorance allowed me to believe you can isolate it to one. But after further learning you need living tissue.


----------



## Mael (Aug 21, 2013)

Gino said:


> Go a make similar reply in another thread and watch me say the same thing to you.You're not gonna win give up muthafucka.
> 
> 
> Not high at all.
> ...



Nah I doubt it.  You're just covering yourself.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Aug 21, 2013)

I am shocked this is kind of along the low end there.


----------



## Ben Tennyson (Aug 21, 2013)

he should have gotten more years.


----------



## Gino (Aug 21, 2013)

Concession accepted.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Aug 21, 2013)

Mael said:


> Then if you don't care...what is it...you do here?



He just be tryin to earn his e-street cred dawg


----------



## Mider T (Aug 21, 2013)

He's lucky we live in a more lenient, less disciplinary world.  30 years or more ago he'd have probably been hanged.


----------



## KidTony (Aug 21, 2013)

Mael said:


> That's a rather dim-witted viewpoint, really.  You'll take a guy that sells out his clearance and knowingly breaks the law in a misbegotten sense of social justice as your personal love pillow.
> 
> I'm actually not mad...just disappointed in your predictability of illogical liberalism.  But he's going to jail so lol joke's on you.



Absolutely, and with my eyes closed. I will take a patriot who let his fellow citizens know the war crimes, corruptions and injustices being perpetrated by their own government--specially over someone who would see a man rot in prison for a lifetime for a proven victimless "crime" to set some kind of precedent. 

Someone like that is below trash in my eyes, though I don't think you particularly care about my opinion anyway.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Aug 21, 2013)

Except he didn't, someone else did by sifting through all the junk he recklessly dumped. He only latched onto the justice thing after the fact, and I think it says a lot of your gullibility that you jump behind anyone that appears to 'stick it to the man' KidTony. Really, you're the worst kind of liberal.


----------



## IchLiebe (Aug 21, 2013)

I agree with the sentence somewhat. Its not to harsh and not to light, kind of inbetween although I do believe that Traitors should be reduced to little parts by the rail gun, humane quick and probably painful. 

If he was like Snowden and only released what was relevant to his case then it wouldn't have been that bad. But he released hundreds of thousands of documents that included diplomatic cables. He was an idiot and now where he should be so no one else will suffer from him being an irresponsible moron.


----------



## Gino (Aug 21, 2013)

What all the damage Manning's done I'm beginning to wonder why America isn't in smithereens.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Aug 21, 2013)

KidTony said:


> You, being an actual shit person.



Just use shill already, we all know where this is headed.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Aug 21, 2013)

We're all shills and sheeple sucking the government tit!


----------



## IchLiebe (Aug 21, 2013)

KidTony said:


> Absolutely, and with my eyes closed. I will take a patriot who let his fellow citizens know the war crimes, corruptions and injustices being perpetrated by their own government--specially over someone who would see a man rot in prison for a lifetime for a proven victimless "crime" to set some kind of precedent.


 Manning is no god damn patriot and neither are you if you think that he is. I will follow my country whole heartily no matter what injustice they are accused of committing as long as it furthers the cause of America staying #1. I will not question my country's wars but I will aide the wars and i will support the wars not just for the governments sake but the sake of the soldiers. My friend just got back from Afghanistan and he said he thought they was doing good and everyone wanted them there but when he got back everyone was against the wars in Iraq and Afghanistan and that hurt him bad. It made him question everthing he did. He fought in Iraq aswell and says that it was a shithole of people fighting their own people for stupid reasons and without them there then Iraq would've fell in to terrorist hands again. In other news Iraq just asked the US for help against the terrorist.





> Someone like that is below trash in my eyes, though I don't think you particularly care about my opinion anyway.


I think your below trash. You defend this traitor to the best of your ability(not much) and his actions while calling others trash. Plz stop sympathizing with the enemy, you think they give a darn about war crimes.


----------



## jetwaterluffy1 (Aug 21, 2013)

35 years is obviously far too much, but I thought it was over 100.


----------



## Gunners (Aug 21, 2013)

I don't think 35 years is harsh, if they put him in front of a firing squad I wouldn't think it was too harsh. I think there's an inability with this generation to understand the severity of certain actions, ''Doh well no one died'', overlooking the people whose safety he compromised and the bad example his actions set.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Aug 21, 2013)

Mael said:


> That's like herding a cat, Blue.



he just tryin to be strait up wog, don't be crampin his style werd


----------



## MegaultraHay (Aug 21, 2013)

Gino said:


> Bitch you shut up.



It's like I'm in Middle school again.


----------



## Megaharrison (Aug 21, 2013)

EVERYBODY STOP DOING STUPID SHIT OR I'LL FUCKING BAN YOU ALL (BESIDES BLUE)

Anyway seems like a fair sentence for stealing classified information. Guy leaked 100,000+ documents and clearly didn't know/care what was in them. He was a mentally disturbed attention whore, but given how easy it is to become a martyr on the far-left these days it's no surprise his cult of personality has developed as it has.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Aug 21, 2013)

Oh, apparently they tried to tie (whether or not it's true) some crisis he was having about his sexual identity as part of this story.


----------



## Megaharrison (Aug 21, 2013)

Seto Kaiba said:


> Oh, apparently they tried to tie (whether or not it's true) some crisis he was having about his sexual identity as part of this story.



Yeah there's pictures of him wearing makeup/drag on the internet. It just plays into the whole self-sacrificing poor martyr side of the story.


----------



## Mofo (Aug 21, 2013)

lol what the fuck  half of this thread has been edited, what did  I lose?


----------



## Strauss (Aug 21, 2013)

IchLiebe said:


> Manning is no god damn patriot and neither are you if you think that he is. _*I will follow my country whole heartily no matter what injustice they are accused of committing as long as it furthers the cause of America staying #1. I will not question my country's wars but I will aide the wars and i will support the wars not just for the governments sake but the sake of the soldiers.*_ My friend just got back from Afghanistan and he said he thought they was doing good and everyone wanted them there but when he got back everyone was against the wars in Iraq and Afghanistan and that hurt him bad. It made him question everthing he did. He fought in Iraq aswell and says that it was a shithole of people fighting their own people for stupid reasons and without them there then Iraq would've fell in to terrorist hands again. In other news Iraq just asked the US for help against the terrorist.
> I think your below trash. You defend this traitor to the best of your ability(not much) and his actions while calling others trash. Plz stop sympathizing with the enemy, you think they give a darn about war crimes.



Well......good luck with all that   Btw, no amount of disheartened soldiers is going to convince me to keep spending hundreds of billions on the complete and utter waste that constitutes US involvement in the Middle East.  Soldiers coming back and finding out everyone hates the wars is just another parallel to the Vietnam War.  Eventually it'll reach the stage where it ends and everyone wonders how the fuck it even happened to begin with.


----------



## Deleted member 222538 (Aug 21, 2013)

Awwq Mega ruined all the fun.


----------



## IchLiebe (Aug 21, 2013)

Strauss said:


> Well......good luck with all that   Btw, no amount of disheartened soldiers is going to convince me to keep spending hundreds of billions on the complete and utter waste that constitutes US involvement in the Middle East.  Soldiers coming back and finding out everyone hates the wars is just another parallel to the Vietnam War.  Eventually it'll reach the stage where it ends and everyone wonders how the fuck it even happened to begin with.



It was American policy to get Saddam out of power, and if there was a democratic revolution over there that America by law would have to get involved and aide the rebels. When the towers got hit we invaded Afghanistan to find Bin Laden and route out the terroristic organizations that controlled much of the land mass of Afghanistan who's government was in turmoil. 

Then we went into Iraq because of the Saddam regime committing genocide(we all know it happened) and then a general of Saddam's regime was later quoted for saying under oath that they moved chemical weapons on Boeing 747's in 2001 as a Syria relief aid package and transported in the passengers cabin by them modifying and taking out the seats and inspectors were only allowed to search the cargo not passengers. This is where Syria's chemical arsenal that he now has in his possession and is accused of using on his own civilians. Assad was supposed to transport them back to Iraq after Saddam would return to power after the US invasion. And use those weapons to his returning to power.

Maybe in your view the wars in Iraq and Afghanistan was unimportant because it costed a lot of money. What is money anyways, gold, paper, minerals? Commodities like oil and minerals is what makes the worlds economy not paper. And the US is just now tapping into vast oil supplies in N. Dakota or economy is on a rebound, our military has actually upgraded(a huge reason to wage war), our health care has actually upgraded(not talking about ObamaCare, but medical practices used as a direct relation to injuries that are very damaging such as you have in war that can help from car wrecks, to pulled muscles, to pain management.

You must have a war of some type to push your limits so you better yourself. This isn't a good reason to go to war but it is a good benefactor. I could go on and on and on about what we have gotten as a result in the 2 wars but I won't right now.


----------



## Mael (Aug 22, 2013)

*WikiLeaker Manning says wants to live as a woman*



> (Reuters) - Bradley Manning, the U.S. soldier sentenced to 35 years in military prison for the biggest breach of classified documents in the nation's history, said on Thursday he is female and wants to live as a woman named Chelsea.
> 
> Manning received the sentence on Wednesday for giving more than 700,000 secret files, videos and diplomatic cables to WikiLeaks. His lawyers had argued the former Army intelligence analyst suffered a sexual identity crisis when he leaked the files while serving in Iraq in 2009 and 2010.
> 
> ...



http://www.reuters.com/article/2013/08/22/us-usa-wikileaks-manning-idUSBRE97J0JI20130822

Well KidTony, looks like you've got an eligible bachelorette now. 

This is your hero, clearly either a faking douche or a fucking dingbat, so it helps to show where your head is at.


----------



## Blue (Aug 22, 2013)

Cool story, Chel.

You're not going to girl jail.


----------



## navy (Aug 22, 2013)

Dont drop the soap.


----------



## Blue (Aug 22, 2013)

Nobody mentioned Blue.

Everyone knows I'm worth a million lesser men. 

And... Chelseas.


----------



## Strauss (Aug 22, 2013)

Blerg......I'm not faulting Manning for it because anyone in that scenario would want to receive as light a sentence as possible.  But obviously Manning's difficulties regarding gender are being used opportunistically by the defense, and I'd be willing to bet that the claims of remorsefulness and repentance are pretty much BS - considering she (?) obviously felt strongly enough to do what she did, and that it wasn't malicious in any way.

Now the discussion is about gender issues and how Manning's difficulties made her unstable, when it should be about how fucked up the DoD is.


----------



## Banhammer (Aug 22, 2013)

I liked that manning just dumped that stuff

Goes to show he didn't edit notin'.


----------



## KidTony (Aug 22, 2013)

Oh, now you are making fun of his sexual orientation. Nice to see you are even more of a shit person than I already thought you were.


----------



## Mael (Aug 22, 2013)

KidTony said:


> Oh, now you are making fun of his sexual orientation. Nice to see you are even more of a shit person than I already thought you were.



Wow you really are that naive.

You sure you're not thirteen?


----------



## Banhammer (Aug 22, 2013)

why is kidtony in my ignore list?

There's like, two people there and the other one is bender


----------



## Keile (Aug 22, 2013)

Elsberg did the same thing during WW2 and escaped punishment. Bradley should be pardoned.


----------



## Mael (Aug 22, 2013)

Keile said:


> Elsberg did the same thing during WW2 and escaped punishment. Bradley should be pardoned.



No, he shouldn't.


----------



## navy (Aug 22, 2013)

Keile said:


> Elsberg did the same thing during WW2 and escaped punishment. Bradley should be pardoned.



Maybe, but Bradley just took a bunch of documents and published them. He didn't even attempt to just shift out the questionable ones. 

He's lucky he didnt give out some movie shit like military missile defense codes.


----------



## navy (Aug 22, 2013)

Serious question: Are we suppose to call him a she now?


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Aug 22, 2013)

It was a cheap emotional ploy, one of which KidTony predictably fell for. What's more is how some are now trying to make it out as persecution of and LGBT individual because they are so.


----------



## Mael (Aug 22, 2013)

Seto Kaiba said:


> It was a cheap emotional ploy, one of which KidTony predictably fell for. What's more is how some are now trying to make it out as persecution of and LGBT individual because they are so.



That's the funny thing about very liberal people.  They're gullible as fuck.


----------



## The Weeknd (Aug 22, 2013)

navy said:


> Serious question: Are we suppose to calm him a she now?



She is a tough pussy doe


----------



## KidTony (Aug 22, 2013)

cheap emotional ploy? Who the hell are you to say that? Are you inside his head?  And what does the fact that he's gay or straight or whatever the fuck have to do with ANYTHING? Other than just showing how fickle you are. Faux liberals who claim to support LGBT rights, but in this case because you don't like Manning you use that possible aspect to make fun of him. It's disgusting.


----------



## navy (Aug 22, 2013)

KidTony said:


> cheap emotional ploy? Who the hell are you to say that? Are you inside his head?  And what does the fact that he's gay or straight or whatever the fuck have to do with ANYTHING?



He thinks he's a woman. Big difference from being gay or straight...

And it doesn't have to do with anything. Which is why he shouldn't have brought it up.


----------



## Mael (Aug 22, 2013)

KidTony said:


> cheap emotional ploy? Who the hell are you to say that? Are you inside his head?  And what does the fact that he's gay or straight or whatever the fuck have to do with ANYTHING? Other than just showing how fickle you are. Faux liberals who who who claim to support LGBT rights, but when because you don't like Manning you use that possible aspect to attack him. Its disgusting.



You must be trolling.  I mean, do we have any other evidence besides his words which after he swore oaths and then violated them egregiously mean very little?  Do YOU have any evidence?

No, you don't.  So we'll approach this shit head with skepticism while you beat off to him.  I'd rather be a smart cynic than a dumbass liberal.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Aug 22, 2013)

I bet Manning wants taxpayers to flip the bill for his sex change now.

The hell with that. Let him serve his sentence, toss him out on the street and let him pay for it himself in 35 years.


----------



## Mael (Aug 22, 2013)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> I bet Manning wants taxpayers to flip the bill for his sex change now.
> 
> The hell with that. Let him serve his sentence, toss him out on the street and let him pay for it himself in 35 years.



He's saying this shit as a ploy to tug at the heartstrings of idiotic liberal activists.  Seeing KidTony's posts only make me sad as to how effective it just might be...


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Aug 22, 2013)

Just give him a wig and a make-up kit. He'll be someone's wife in prison soon, anyway.


----------



## Blue (Aug 22, 2013)

KidTony said:


> cheap emotional ploy? Who the hell are you to say that? Are you inside his head?  And what does the fact that he's gay or straight or whatever the fuck



Not knowing the difference between gay and transgender is kind of a big deal dude


----------



## Subarashii (Aug 22, 2013)

*Bradley Manning, or should I say "Chelsea" is a woman*





> WASHINGTON — One day after being sentenced to 35 years in prison for leaking vast archives of secret government files to WikiLeaks, Pfc. Bradley Manning said Thursday that he is female and wants to be known as Chelsea.
> Enlarge This Image
> U.S. Army, via Associated Press
> 
> ...




Trying to get into a woman's prison?  Or actually a woman


----------



## Hand Banana (Aug 22, 2013)

Why the fuck create a thread on this when we have a bradley thread we're discussion this on at the moment?


----------



## Megaharrison (Aug 22, 2013)

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4y-RxUYzBOc[/youtube]

The similarity is striking.


----------



## Mael (Aug 22, 2013)

Except Billy wasn't a traitor despite being a sick fuck.


----------



## Bioness (Aug 22, 2013)

*Bradley Manning Is Now Chelsea Manning. The Press Should Start Using Female Pronouns Immediately.  *

As much as I am for transsexual rights and everything, the timing of this is fucking bad.


----------



## Mael (Aug 22, 2013)

Bioness said:


> *Bradley Manning Is Now Chelsea Manning. The Press Should Start Using Female Pronouns Immediately.  *
> 
> As much as I am for transsexual rights and everything, the timing of this is fucking bad.



No, no, and yes.  Holy fucking shit you people can't see a con when it's right in front of you.  Until that dick gets lopped off and he's got all the bits and pieces, and we can confirm he's not out of his mind or doing this as a ploy, that fucker's Bradley Manning.  You can't be this weak, Bio.  Seriously.

And fuck female pronouns.  I say the press keep the male pronouns until it's been established he's not being a fucking clod.


----------



## Hand Banana (Aug 22, 2013)

I say kill him and use no pronouns.


----------



## Godly Giraffe - King of the Uverworld (Aug 22, 2013)

I'm still back from a hangover so anyone at least want to fill me in on what about his crime got him so spineless he can't handle the big house?


----------



## Mael (Aug 22, 2013)

Hand Banana said:


> I say kill him and use no pronouns.



Not a bad idea.



Ken said:


> I'm still back from a hangover so anyone at least want to fill me in on what about his crime got him so spineless he can't handle the big house?



Sloth. 

Basically he leaked 750K of classified government and military documents to WikiLeaks and Assange as a US serviceman with a top secret clearance, violating US and Uniform Code of Military Justice laws.  Ultraliberals like KidTony masturbate to him while servicemembers consider him a traitor.

He, out of the blue, is now claiming he's a woman named Chelsea.  He's also completely full of shit yet idiots are buying into it.


----------



## Zaru (Aug 22, 2013)

And instantly, all the people talking negatively about Womanning are bigoted transphobes


----------



## Mael (Aug 22, 2013)

Zaru said:


> And instantly, all the people talking negatively about Womanning are bigoted transphobes



Classic ultraliberal tactic.  It's pretty fucking sad, really.  Manning is a con.


----------



## Godly Giraffe - King of the Uverworld (Aug 22, 2013)

Mael said:


> Sloth.
> 
> Basically he leaked 750K of classified government and military documents to WikiLeaks and Assange as a US serviceman with a top secret clearance, violating US and Uniform Code of Military Justice laws.  Ultraliberals like KidTony masturbate to him while servicemembers consider him a traitor.
> 
> He, out of the blue, is now claiming he's a woman named Chelsea.  He's also completely full of shit yet idiots are buying into it.



No, no. I get what he did, I just don't know how one could be SO lame that he needs to fake his "gender identity" at the last minute when everyone knows he's bullshitting.


----------



## Mael (Aug 22, 2013)

Ken said:


> No, no. I get what he did, I just don't know how one could be SO lame that he needs to fake his "gender identity" at the last minute when *everyone knows he's bullshitting*.



Did you read KidTony and Bioness's posts?


----------



## Godly Giraffe - King of the Uverworld (Aug 22, 2013)

Bioness is on ignore and KidTony was not on this page. Nor does he seem the type to construct a halfway worthy argument if he's an LGBT activist.


----------



## Mael (Aug 22, 2013)

Ken said:


> Bioness is on ignore and KidTony was not on this page. Nor does he seem the type to construct a halfway worthy argument if he's an LGBT activist.



Then get outta that comfort zone and take a gander at the posts.


----------



## Godly Giraffe - King of the Uverworld (Aug 22, 2013)

Already did on the past page and he seems the type to defend a pederast Catholic priest if he baptized him as a child.


----------



## Bioness (Aug 22, 2013)

Mael said:


> Did you read KidTony and Bioness's posts?



Huh what have I said regarding Bradley Manning? I don't have much interest in the topic to be honest, so please enlighten me on my stance regarding this.


----------



## Godly Giraffe - King of the Uverworld (Aug 22, 2013)

Can't see what the neg comment was and I only have Bio on ignore, deduction here is easier than turning off tap water.


----------



## Mael (Aug 22, 2013)

Bioness said:


> Huh what have I said regarding Bradley Manning? I don't have much interest in the topic to be honest, so please enlighten me on my stance regarding this.



You instantly demanded that he be referred to as a she by the press when you can't even see how much bullshit this guy is making up.


----------



## Godly Giraffe - King of the Uverworld (Aug 22, 2013)

Wouldn't expect any less from him.


----------



## Sōsuke Aizen (Aug 22, 2013)

Kidtony and Mael, you're both fucking idiots. 

tey wornt gib his sextual orientartion. 

he iz emotonal ploy. 

Jesus Christ it embarrasses me to be in the same thread with you. Meanwhile:

US Military: We're going to modify you into a fucking emotional little cunt for the skanks in prison to fuck.
Media: Scripts out guys. Suck it all up like morons. (No 1st party source available, dude, the horse eat it... )
LGBT: OMGZ, gib hir wat hir wantsed. cry
US Military: *Mock rage. Chops penis off!* Happy now? 
Throughout it all: *Manning in gag incapable of telling truth*

I mean, the story just doesn't make sense. Why would a guy serve in places full of walking testosterone want to suddenly, after being jailed for treason, reveal he's transgendered? He's fucking 25 years old too... not exactly a young teen. If he really was transgendered won't he have "pulled on the heartstrings" much earlier...fuck did he have to lose...and not as though it'd take a decade to utter the words 'I am transgendered'  

Are there any evidence that proves he's been transgendered throughout much of his life even before joining the military? Aside from the wig and makeup recently released from the custody of the prison (or whoever has his stuff) where's proof he's transgendered? He didn't move like a woman or even behave like a woman at any other points we've seen him... this extreme behavioural change is suspect for sure. And he's got to be incredibly dumb to think acting transgendered will help his cause. He's stupid but not that stupid, surely? And why the fuck his he allowed to wear wigs and makeup in prison? Not even real women are allowed make up in prison...don't see why transgendered people are any different....................


----------



## Bioness (Aug 22, 2013)

Mael said:


> You instantly demanded that he be referred to as a she by the press when you can't even see how much bullshit this guy is making up.



Are you retarded?

"Bradley Manning Is Now Chelsea Manning. The Press Should Start Using Female Pronouns Immediately. "

Is the title of the fucking article I posted.


----------



## Mael (Aug 22, 2013)

Bioness said:


> Are you retarded? I was merely posting the article.
> 
> "Bradley Manning Is Now Chelsea Manning. The Press Should Start Using Female Pronouns Immediately. "
> 
> Is the title of the fucking article I posted.



Here's a protip, retard.

Don't post the title without quotations and looking like your own text.  Though you have jumped the gun with stupid shit before.


----------



## Bioness (Aug 22, 2013)

Mael said:


> Here's a protip, retard.
> 
> Don't post the title without quotations and looking like your own text.  Though you have jumped the gun with stupid shit before.



Since when do I capitalize the beginning of every word? How about you actually click the links I post before "jumping the gun" yourself.

I didn't put it in quotes or post the full article because Subarashii already had a similar one.


----------



## Mael (Aug 22, 2013)

Bioness said:


> Since when do I capitalize the beginning of every word? How about you actually click the links I post before "jumping the gun" yourself.
> 
> I didn't put it in quotes or post the full article because Subarashii already had a similar one.



Doesn't matter.  Syntax and context will do wonders for you.


----------



## Godly Giraffe - King of the Uverworld (Aug 22, 2013)

I hear mad rage on here. Might this be mid-life crisis from a chronic HIV2 patient?


----------



## Sōsuke Aizen (Aug 22, 2013)

Ken said:


> I hear mad rage on here. Might this be mid-life crisis from a chronic HIV2 patient?



You probably need to stop sucking and look at the forum posts. Maybe then you won't hear your bum chum's rage.


----------



## Bioness (Aug 22, 2013)

Mael said:


> Doesn't matter.  Syntax and context will do wonders for you.



It does matter because you are blaming me for YOUR mistake.


----------



## Godly Giraffe - King of the Uverworld (Aug 22, 2013)

Well those puns nonironically hit your dumb bun straight across the range of my stun gun.


----------



## The Weeknd (Aug 22, 2013)

Chelsea is now the Transgender Enemy of the State


----------



## Le Mâle-Pensant (Aug 22, 2013)

*Manning: 'I am a female'*



> *Manning: 'I am a female'*
> 
> 
> August 22, 2013  9:18AM ET  Updated 1:00PM ET
> ...


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Aug 22, 2013)

KidTony said:


> cheap emotional ploy? Who the hell are you to say that? Are you inside his head?  And what does the fact that he's gay or straight or whatever the fuck have to do with ANYTHING? Other than just showing how fickle you are. Faux liberals who claim to support LGBT rights, but in this case because you don't like Manning you use that possible aspect to make fun of him. It's disgusting.



Only proving my point.



Mael said:


> Here's a protip, retard.
> 
> Don't post the title without quotations and looking like your own text.  Though you have jumped the gun with stupid shit before.



Mael you jumped the gun that time. He just gave his own comments that the timing of all this was bad.


----------



## Gino (Aug 22, 2013)

All bullshit aside Bradley Manning locked up for the telling the truth nothing more nothing less.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Aug 22, 2013)

He didn't tell anything, but then again, if you bothered to know this story you'd be aware of that.

Oh, and I'm a "faux liberal" now? Well, OK then. If liberals are going to be more like you KidTony, I'd rather not be one.


----------



## baconbits (Aug 22, 2013)

Gino said:


> All bullshit aside Bradley Manning locked up for the telling the truth nothing more nothing less.



Nobody said he ever lied.  He released _*classified *_truth and that's a criminal offense.


----------



## Linkofone (Aug 22, 2013)

Well then ...


----------



## baconbits (Aug 22, 2013)

He shouldn't be allowed to get the hormone treatment paid for by the government he betrayed.


----------



## Ceria (Aug 22, 2013)

Title should be *Manning: I am insane *


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Aug 22, 2013)

Then consider my tidbits of info charity for the intellectually impoverished: 

Manning, leaked 750,000 classified documents on the internet without going through their contents and with no consideration of them. It is only by third parties sifting through them that any story of consequence was found. He's not a whistleblower, he's not a hero. He's a reckless idiot that got caught and will be going to jail as he deserves to be.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Aug 22, 2013)

Only the dumbest liberal would fall for this clear ploy. It's publicity pure and simple. The timing of it all is so fucking transparent. It's an attempt to tag LGBT persecution by the military onto his case.


----------



## Gino (Aug 22, 2013)

Feel better.......


----------



## Blue (Aug 22, 2013)

Manning: I am a bitch!
World: We know!



> Only the dumbest liberal would fall for this clear ploy.


Well I mean he was taking pictures of himself in drag since before he sold us out, and the dude's like 5'4". It's probably legit.

Just he's trying to parlay LGBT activism into sympathy after fucking up, like that girl who bounced around the 14 year old.


----------



## Mael (Aug 22, 2013)

Gino said:


> Feel better.......



Love the claim you're unbiased yet pull this shit.


----------



## Gino (Aug 22, 2013)

Mael said:


> Love the claim you're unbiased yet pull this shit.




It's best we don't talk to each other.Move along


----------



## Mael (Aug 22, 2013)

Up yours too Gino.

@Bio: Mea culpa.


----------



## Sōsuke Aizen (Aug 22, 2013)

Is Wikileaks the source of the revelation that Manning wants to be known as Chelsea and that he's had transgender identity for years? Because if it is I take back what I said. Mannings might really be transgendered.


----------



## navy (Aug 22, 2013)

Who cares. At this point he's going to jail. Coming out as Chelsea now even if it is real is just for sympathy purposes.


----------



## Mael (Aug 22, 2013)

No he's just a con-artist punk.


----------



## Gino (Aug 22, 2013)

lol dat hatred.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Aug 22, 2013)

He just wants to start gathering up interest for potential spouses in prison.


----------



## Cthulhu-versailles (Aug 22, 2013)

I just heard a plug on the news that this kid now wants to become a woman...

as for the sentenced, he should have known that when you go against the big dog you should expect to get bitten. hahahaha. I bet he regrets blowing the whistle now! 

whistling blow is a great sentiment, but I don't feel very much sympathy for those who latter get punished for it (unless the info is really controversial/ exposes something truly sinister). that wasn't the case here. 

another one bites the dust!


----------



## Sōsuke Aizen (Aug 22, 2013)

navy said:


> Who cares. At this point he's going to jail. Coming out as Chelsea now even if it is real is just for sympathy purposes.



Why discuss it at all if you're not going to discuss properly?


----------



## Thor (Aug 22, 2013)

He should be allowed hormone therapy ONCE he has served his sentence.


----------



## Blue (Aug 22, 2013)

Not to mention that if the Army reverses its policy and allows him hormone therapy while he's in Leavenworth, it's going to be prison rape day every day for him.

He should probably think this through.


----------



## Zaru (Aug 22, 2013)

The most disappointing aspect of all this:

People are talking about Manning this Manning that, while completely ignoring the stuff that was revealed in his leak. Evidence of things that the USA would condemn others for in a heartbeat. 
And they admitted, in the trial, that they have no evidence of anyone dying due to the leaks. NONE. The government's harsh dealing with Manning was never about putting random people in danger, it was all about embarrassing it. Soldiers who gleefully kill civilians get shorter sentences than him. They want to scare off anyone with similar desires to leak.


----------



## Hand Banana (Aug 22, 2013)

Blue we are talking about this in the current Manny thread. This article is in there. This needs to closed.


----------



## Thor (Aug 22, 2013)

Blue said:


> Not to mention that if the Army reverses its policy and allows him hormone therapy while he's in Leavenworth, it's going to be prison rape day every day for him.
> 
> He should probably think this through.



He'll probably like it. 90% of the prison population in the US are homosexuals. They were born that way.


----------



## Mael (Aug 22, 2013)

Zaru said:


> The most disappointing aspect of all this:
> 
> People are talking about Manning this Manning that, while completely ignoring the stuff that was revealed in his leak. Evidence of things that the USA would condemn others for in a heartbeat.
> And they admitted, in the trial, that they have no evidence of anyone dying due to the leaks. NONE. The government's harsh dealing with Manning was never about putting random people in danger, it was all about embarrassing it. Soldiers who gleefully kill civilians get shorter sentences than him. They want to scare off anyone with similar desires to leak.



I know you beat off to this stuff but there's a higher level of expectation placed on people like him and also do you see Robert Bales getting a lesser sentence?


----------



## Mael (Aug 22, 2013)

I posted this already.


----------



## Zaru (Aug 22, 2013)

Seto Kaiba said:


> Only the dumbest liberal would fall for this clear ploy. It's publicity pure and simple. The timing of it all is so fucking transparent. It's an attempt to tag LGBT persecution by the military onto his case.



"Clear ploy"
He's had gender identity issues for longer than you've been on NF and has a history of evident mental problems related to his gender identity.

The question isn't "why did he come out now?" but rather "how could he have come out before?"
He was in prison getting practically tortured and driven towards suicide by the military for the last 3 years and had a trial until basically just now. That's a fucking long time away from the public, and with the sentencing, Manning's mind was probably cleared.

Sure it also works as a "publicity" thing but don't act like this came out of nowhere.


----------



## Sōsuke Aizen (Aug 22, 2013)

Zaru said:


> The most disappointing aspect of all this:
> 
> People are talking about Manning this Manning that, while completely ignoring the stuff that was revealed in his leak. Evidence of things that the USA would condemn others for in a heartbeat.
> And they admitted, in the trial, that they have no evidence of anyone dying due to the leaks. NONE. The government's harsh dealing with Manning was never about putting random people in danger, it was all about embarrassing it. Soldiers who gleefully kill civilians get shorter sentences than him. They want to scare off anyone with similar desires to leak.



While I often find myself agreeing with you on most stuff, this time I have to disagree. 9/11 happened because of US troops being in the middle east, or some shit like that. 7/7 happened because the bombers had watched news of their people dying; there's a direct link between sensitive information like civilians being killed and terrorist attacks. And the documents Mannings and Wikileaks released is in the hundreds of thousands, LITERALLY. That kind of information should've never been disclosed to mental midgets because it compromises national security. People have not been killed YET but it can happen. The reason behind the disclosure might have been noble but at the end of the day it's still dangerous and shouldn't have been done in the way he did it.


----------



## Zaru (Aug 22, 2013)

Mael said:


> I know you beat off to this stuff but there's a higher level of expectation placed on people like him and also do you see Robert Bales getting a lesser sentence?


You mean the expectation to shut up and stay silent when you find the system you naively signed up for to be utterly corrupt and disregarding of human lives?

Robert Bales got better treatment than Manning and officials defended him by saying he snapped under stress.

The sentence isn't decided yet but he'll probably spend less time in Prison than Manning (if Manning survives that long, I wouldn't bet on it).

Your point was... ?


----------



## Mider T (Aug 22, 2013)

People don't get punished for the result of their leaks, they get punished for leaking info regardless while working in military intelligence.  There's too much going on behind the scenes for just leaking anything you feel is unjust.  There are chains to report wrongdoings.


----------



## Mael (Aug 22, 2013)

Zaru said:


> You mean the expectation to shut up and stay silent when you find the system you naively signed up for to be utterly corrupt and disregarding of human lives?
> 
> Robert Bales got better treatment than Manning and officials defended him by saying he snapped under stress.
> 
> ...



I doubt it will be and my point was that when you work in these sorts of fields, sit down, shut the fuck up, and then if you REALLY feel the need which in this case I don't think it was Sith levels, plan it out.  You notice how I have fewer negatives to say about Snowden than Manning.

But again you idiots pay attention to consequence and not context, so I'll leave the ultraliberal/Euro circle jerk to its deluded game.

Manning is no crusader.  He saw isolated incidents and decided to place lives at risk regardless of consequences.  Get that through your fucking thick skull.


----------



## Mael (Aug 22, 2013)

Zaru said:


> "Clear ploy"
> He's had gender identity issues for longer than you've been on NF and has a history of evident mental problems related to his gender identity.
> 
> The question isn't "why did he come out now?" but rather "how could he have come out before?"
> ...



You have a link to this enthralling tale of treasonous bullshit?

Cry me a river over this con artist.


----------



## navy (Aug 22, 2013)

Zaru said:


> The sentence isn't decided yet but he'll probably spend less time in Prison than Manning



Wanna bet?


----------



## Blue (Aug 22, 2013)

Zaru's defending him because MUH INFORMATION, ITS FREE

Back in the day whistle blowers and leakers

1. were anonymous
2. knew exactly what they were leaking

Manning was okay on #1 but failed #2

All we have these days are butthurt children playing with fire too hot for them.


----------



## Megaharrison (Aug 22, 2013)

New official thread for all things Bradley manning. Stop fucking reposting threads.


----------



## Mael (Aug 22, 2013)

Blue said:


> Zaru's defending him because MUH INFORMATION, ITS FREE
> 
> Back in the day whistle blowers and leakers
> 
> ...



Zaru's idealism is clouding his better judgment.


----------



## MegaultraHay (Aug 22, 2013)

Mael said:


> Zaru's idealism is clouding his better judgment.



Idealism is becoming more of a buzzword more today.


----------



## navy (Aug 22, 2013)

Mods are so immature. 



Liberalism is clouded by idealism. 
Conservatism is clouded by ignorance.

Fuck you non moderates.


----------



## Blue (Aug 22, 2013)

navy said:


> Mods are so immature.



Shut up ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".)


----------



## Zaru (Aug 22, 2013)

Mider T said:


> People don't get punished for the result of their leaks, they get punished for leaking info regardless while working in military intelligence.  There's too much going on behind the scenes for just leaking anything you feel is unjust.  There are chains to report wrongdoings.


Yeah we talked about those chains in the whole Snowden case already. They're bullshit. There's nothing to report, the government knew all of it and wanted it to stay secret. Because e.g. training egyptian torturers or giving afghan pedophiles a free pass doesn't make for good publicity.


Mael said:


> I doubt it will be and my point was that when you work in these sorts of fields, sit down, shut the fuck up, and then if you REALLY feel the need which in this case I don't think it was Sith levels, plan it out.  You notice how I have fewer negatives to say about Snowden than Manning.
> 
> But again you idiots pay attention to consequence and not context, so I'll leave the ultraliberal/Euro circle jerk to its deluded game.
> 
> Manning is no crusader.  He saw isolated incidents and decided to place lives at risk regardless of consequences.  Get that through your fucking thick skull.


Manning wasn't a good leaker, I never said what he did was 100% justified or the right way. He made some stupid mistakes and what he did put people at risk, yeah. But you're raving on about him like he's the second coming of Hitler, going by how much you want to see him punished. 

"Ultraliberal"? Are you sure you even know what that word means? Because you clearly don't. Not to mention that there's no relation to being european. I shittalk about any country including my own whenever there's wrongdoing combined with hypocrisy. The USA are just currently doing the bulk of that shit and thus gets all the news attention, in case you didn't notice that. I'd complain about my own country but nobody on NF cares about Austria, so blame your own country for grabbing all the attention. 


Mael said:


> You have a link to this enthralling tale of treasonous bullshit?
> 
> Cry me a river over this con artist.


"Treasonous bullshit"?
Wipe off the foam around your mouth, Mael. I know you're in full on PATRIOT DEFENSE MODE right now but do you actually think I'd make all that up?


Here, that's from 2 years ago and contains more info than you'll care to read anyway.


navy said:


> Wanna bet?


Since the bet won't be resolved until decades later, that's kinda pointless, isn't it


----------



## Megaharrison (Aug 22, 2013)

Asking how Blue became a mod is like asking how the universe was made. There are loose theories, but nothing verifiable. It was simply too long ago, and before that there was nothing.


----------



## Mael (Aug 22, 2013)

MegaultraHay said:


> Idealism is becoming more of a buzzword more today.



Ok then what would you call an illogical adherence to principal that seemingly goes against more level-headed realism?


----------



## MegaultraHay (Aug 22, 2013)

Megaharrison said:


> Asking how Blue became a mod is like asking how the universe was made. There are loose theories, but nothing verifiable. It was simply too long ago, and before that there was nothing.



All I know he created the obd.


----------



## navy (Aug 22, 2013)

Fuck that shit, we need to get some Scooby Doo mysteries in here. We will know how Blue became a mod. Just need to start prodding the older members.


----------



## Mael (Aug 22, 2013)

Zaru said:


> Manning wasn't a good leaker, I never said what he did was 100% justified or the right way. He made some stupid mistakes and what he did put people at risk, yeah. But you're raving on about him like he's the second coming of Hitler, going by how much you want to see him punished.
> 
> "Ultraliberal"? Are you sure you even know what that word means? Because you clearly don't. Not to mention that there's no relation to being european. I shittalk about any country including my own whenever there's wrongdoing combined with hypocrisy. The USA are just currently doing the bulk of that shit and thus gets all the news attention, in case you didn't notice that. I'd complain about my own country but nobody on NF cares about Austria, so blame your own country for grabbing all the attention.



So far the European community here has seemed to sympathize with the little shit instead of see the logic behind why we're treating him as a criminal.  I'm not a big fan of Europe by the way to where I like Asia more, mostly because of the gleaming hypocrisy behind the golden filigrees of touted "progress" so please take that in mind.



> "Treasonous bullshit"?
> Wipe off the foam around your mouth, Mael. I know you're in full on PATRIOT DEFENSE MODE right now but do you actually think I'd make all that up?
> 
> 
> Here, that's from 2 years ago and contains more info than you'll care to read anyway.



Read it.  If anything he's a headcase, but not a transgender.  I still call bullshit on this whole identity issue, especially since now he's pulling this card right when he's sentenced for his gross violation of US/UCMJ law.  

And "revolutionary?"  Yeah this isn't bias. 

The kid was trouble from Day One.  There was nothing new here.  He had issues and decided to be a good little sociopath and try to make a name for himself.  This article only solidified my hatred for him so I guess I should thank you.  

He's not a transgender.  He's a fucking dingbat and an insult to LGBT.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Aug 22, 2013)

Zaru said:


> "Clear ploy"
> He's had gender identity issues for longer than you've been on NF and has a history of evident mental problems related to his gender identity.
> 
> The question isn't "why did he come out now?" but rather "how could he have come out before?"
> ...



It's an emotional ploy to make it seem like he's being persecuted for his LGBT status.



Zaru said:


> You mean the expectation to shut up and stay silent when you find the system you naively signed up for to be utterly corrupt and disregarding of human lives?
> 
> Robert Bales got better treatment than Manning and officials defended him by saying he snapped under stress.
> 
> ...



Bales is getting a life sentence, and it was his own reasoning and his defense team, as is their job that gave this explanation. I really wish you actually knew what the fuck you were talking about here.


----------



## Mael (Aug 22, 2013)

Seto Kaiba said:


> It's an emotional ploy to make it seem like he's being persecuted for his LGBT status.
> 
> Bales is getting a life sentence, and it was his own reasoning and his defense team, as is their job that gave this explanation. I really wish you actually knew what the fuck you were talking about here.



BUT...MUH TRANSPURSY!


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Aug 22, 2013)

Bales is not getting anywhere near the light treatment Manning is, what stupidity is that? He's getting a life sentence, it's just a matter of whether or not he will be eligible for parole after a time, which he unlikely will given the severity of his crime. What's more is that Manning's crime is leaking 750,000 documents. What the hell is there not to get here? He's not a whistleblower or some crusader of human rights. He was an idiot that indiscriminately leaked classified documents he did not and was not able to go through the contents of. It doesn't matter what you try to slap on to it, it wasn't a cause it was stupidity. Stupidity that holds potentially heavy legal consequences.


----------



## Gino (Aug 22, 2013)

Mider T said:


> People don't get punished for the result of their leaks, they get punished for leaking info regardless while working in military intelligence.  There's too much going on behind the scenes for just leaking anything you feel is unjust.  *There are chains to report wrongdoings*.



The equivalent of saying go tell the teacher when you're getting bullied.Hint:Nothing changes.


Don't wan't people leaking shit stop doing dumb greedy shit USA.


----------



## Mael (Aug 22, 2013)

Very mature and erudite.


----------



## Gino (Aug 22, 2013)

Tough shit cowboy.


----------



## Godly Giraffe - King of the Uverworld (Aug 22, 2013)

wow this shit could on all day.


----------



## Mider T (Aug 22, 2013)

Zaru said:


> Yeah we talked about those chains in the whole Snowden case already. They're bullshit. There's nothing to report, the government knew all of it and wanted it to stay secret. Because e.g. training egyptian torturers or giving afghan pedophiles a free pass doesn't make for good publicity.



No they aren't, since we discussed this.  Those chains either are an independent agency or stop at an independent agency, don't you think some complaints would have already been raised if they weren't?  Believe me, the government can't just get away with whatever it wants, especially not with it's personnel.


----------



## navy (Aug 22, 2013)

Check out her Wikipedia page. Those liberals work fast.


----------



## Mael (Aug 22, 2013)

navy said:


> Check out her Wikipedia page. Those liberals work fast.



Such stupidity...


----------



## Godly Giraffe - King of the Uverworld (Aug 22, 2013)

"She was..." on the second sentence huh?

Disgraceful tripe.


----------



## Megaharrison (Aug 22, 2013)

God wikipedia's PC brigade works fast. You're a girl now because you say so?


----------



## Gino (Aug 22, 2013)

Many people on this very forum argues that Megaman.


----------



## Godly Giraffe - King of the Uverworld (Aug 22, 2013)

No replies in 4 minutes, 12 active users viewing this thread...

Hmm.


----------



## Zaru (Aug 22, 2013)

Seto Kaiba said:


> It's an emotional ploy to make it seem like he's being persecuted for his LGBT status.



... he came out AFTER his sentence. Do you understand this timeline? AFTER. That means he was not officially trying to become a woman until the whole thing was already over. Which means there's no conceivable way to convince anyone sensible that he was "persecuted" for his LGBT status. Not to mention that a large part if not majority of americans have no special sympathy for trans women (to put it friendly). It also does not influence his sentence, or help him in any way, since he's already going to spend decades in prison. It's already over. Done. The best he'll get is some support letters in prison.

On the charge of wanting sympathy, well no fucking shit, he's in the wrong body and will spend a large part of his life in prison with it. Of course he wants sympathy. What a devilish act!


Seto Kaiba said:


> Bales is getting a life sentence, and it was his own reasoning and his defense team, as is their job that gave this explanation. I really wish you actually knew what the fuck you were talking about here.


Okay Seto, take a deep  breath and reread what I wrote. 
"Spend less time in Prison". 
Manning got 35 years. Bales is 40, the average life expectancy for people like him (people who served in the military) is 75. That means Bales has a high chance of dying in the time Manning is sitting through his sentence, so he would spend less time in Prison. I said nothing about Bales getting a lower sentence, those are different things. Nevermind that they wanted to slap more than a lifetime on Manning's sentence initially.
And as I said, Manning was borderline tortured for 3 years while government officials rationalized Bales' behaviour. It doesn't take a genius to figure out who will get the better treatment in prison and the better chances for shaving off time.

Also, it's really tiring to reply to you in a calm manner. Is throwing around polemic, infantile insults despite being wrong the only way you can post?


			
				Mider T said:
			
		

> No they aren't, since we discussed this. Those chains either are an independent agency or stop at an independent agency, don't you think some complaints would have already been raised if they weren't? Believe me, the government can't just get away with whatever it wants, especially not with it's personnel.


Seems like you didn't read about those "channels" being honeypots for whistleblowers to stop them (and silence them) before anything gets out.
Americans are blissfully rationalizing and ignoring all major leaks of the last few years. So how exactly are they not getting away with it?


----------



## navy (Aug 22, 2013)

Long ass post incoming?

Anyways, I'm sorry declaring yourself a woman does not mean it's right to call yourself a she on Wikipedia.
Edit: Or go to female jail


----------



## Godly Giraffe - King of the Uverworld (Aug 22, 2013)

Why'd he utter the word "polemic" in a post where he addressed Manning's situation fervently without even bringing up the fact that being declared female bails you out of _male_ prison?


----------



## Jagger (Aug 22, 2013)

What the fuck happened in the first 8 pages of this thread?


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Aug 22, 2013)

Zaru said:


> ... he came out AFTER his sentence. Do you understand this timeline? AFTER. That means he was not officially trying to become a woman until the whole thing was already over. Which means there's no conceivable way to convince anyone sensible that he was "persecuted" for his LGBT status.



That is what some people are believing and arguing however, because that was the intent. To paint this case against him to his LGBT status.



> Not to mention that a large part if not majority of americans have no special sympathy for trans women (to put it friendly). It also does not influence his sentence, or help him in any way, since he's already going to spend decades in prison. It's already over. Done. The best he'll get is some support letters in prison.



It was something to make him look like a complete victim here, the only reason it came to light now is because of that. 



> On the charge of wanting sympathy, well no fucking shit, he's in the wrong body and will spend a large part of his life in prison with it. Of course he wants sympathy. What a devilish act!



slooooooooow...his timing is suspect. 



> Okay Seto, take a deep  breath and reread what I wrote.
> "Spend less time in Prison". Manning got 35 years. Bales is 40, the average life expectancy for people like him (people who served in the military) is 75. That means Bales has a high chance of dying in the time Manning is sitting through his sentence, so he would spend less time in Prison.



Bales will only be spending less time, at least likely less, only due to the fact he's twice Manning's age. His sentence is still heavier, and his likelihood of parole is practically non-existent. If you weren't trying to make it seem like Manning was getting a harsher sentence, then it was completely stupid to make the following statement:

_ The sentence isn't decided yet but he'll probably spend less time in Prison than Manning (if Manning survives that long, I wouldn't bet on it)._



> I said nothing about Bales getting a lower sentence, those are different things. Nevermind that they wanted to slap more than a lifetime on Manning's sentence initially.



Refer to above. You seem to be very much implying that. 



> And as I said, Manning was borderline tortured for 3 years while government officials rationalized Bales' behaviour. It doesn't take a genius to figure out who will get the better treatment in prison and the better chances for shaving off time.



Clearly, you aren't one of those geniuses. Bales himself, and his defense team gave the explanation of him snapping. It can be pretty much a given that he snapped, but yet still, he is being held responsible for his actions and being sent to prison either way. Your point is completely irrelevant.



> Also, it's really tiring to reply to you in a calm manner. Is throwing around polemic, infantile insults despite being wrong the only way you can post?



That's pretty funny to hear you whine about. Especially when you displayed knowing jack shit about either matter. If you're too sensitive to deal with it, then don't spout ignorant shit.


----------



## Blue (Aug 22, 2013)

In case ya'all are wondering what an actual whistleblower is:





> "It was the example he was setting with his life. How his words in general showed that he was a stellar American, and that he was going to jail as a very deliberate choice?because he thought it was the right thing to do."





> On June 28, 1971, two days before a Supreme Court ruling saying that a federal judge had ruled incorrectly about the right of the New York Times to publish the Pentagon Papers, Ellsberg publicly surrendered to the United States Attorney's Office for the District of Massachusetts in Boston.





> "I felt that as an American citizen, as a responsible citizen, I could no longer cooperate in concealing this information from the American public. I did this clearly at my own jeopardy and I am prepared to answer to all the consequences of this decision."



It is not these little shitbags hiding in Moscow or behind their own skirts.


----------



## Mider T (Aug 22, 2013)

Zaru said:


> Seems like you didn't read about those "channels" being honeypots for whistleblowers to stop them (and silence them) before anything gets out.
> Americans are blissfully rationalizing and ignoring all major leaks of the last few years. So how exactly are they not getting away with it?



If that's happened then it's a failure on a part of the individual working for the channel not the channel itself.  You seem to have this idea that whistleblowing in this fashion will be reported, no.  The sheer operational security of the whole matter means that the matter will be dealt with privately.  Just because the missteps are unreported doesn't suggest a coverup, that borders on conspiracy.


----------



## Fiona (Aug 22, 2013)

Zero pity from me.


----------



## Mael (Aug 22, 2013)

Megaharrison said:


> God wikipedia's PC brigade works fast. You're a girl now because you say so?



This is why I have a hard time liking liberalism nowadays.



Fiona said:


> Zero pity from me.



HUSH U TRANSPHOOB.


----------



## Gino (Aug 22, 2013)

Damn Manning brah people hate yo guts.


----------



## navy (Aug 22, 2013)

You talking bout _Patriot _fans? 

double entendre


----------



## Zaru (Aug 22, 2013)

Mael said:


> So far the European community here has seemed to sympathize with the little shit instead of see the logic behind why we're treating him as a criminal.  I'm not a big fan of Europe by the way to where I like Asia more, mostly because of the gleaming hypocrisy behind the golden filigrees of touted "progress" so please take that in mind.
> 
> Read it.  If anything he's a headcase, but not a transgender.  I still call bullshit on this whole identity issue, especially since now he's pulling this card right when he's sentenced for his gross violation of US/UCMJ law.
> 
> ...


I never said he shouldn't be treated like a criminal, but the extent of how badly he's being treated and punished is astonishing. People who are objectively much worse are treated better. 

I don't know what Manning really is or what he'll be in a few years (nobody aside from him does, he could be an annoying ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) for all I care), but with the evidence of him having identity issues for years and being imprisoned for the last 3, there really wasn't an earlier point where he could have come out. And again, he doesn't benefit from this other than maybe not getting his butthole excessively widened. The sentence is DONE.


Ken said:


> Why'd he utter the word "polemic" in a post where he addressed Manning's situation fervently without even bringing up the fact that being declared female bails you out of _male_ prison?



If you were a 5'4'' manlet with the desire to act and look like a female, would you want to end up in a place full of male criminals? 



Seto Kaiba said:


> That is what some people are believing and arguing however, because that was the intent. To paint this case against him to his LGBT status.


"Some people are arguing that was the intent"
That's not an argument.



Seto Kaiba said:


> It was something to make him look like a complete victim here, the only reason it came to light now is because of that.


"The only reason"
That's a pretty big claim, especially without any evidence.



Seto Kaiba said:


> slooooooooow...his timing is suspect.


I'd love to see him try coming out as a woman while being locked up in prison for 3 years and then again for another 35, but alas, he pretty much did it the first time he could - when his trial was over and before he got put into prison again.



Seto Kaiba said:


> Bales will only be spending less time, at least likely less, only due to the fact he's twice Manning's age. His sentence is still heavier, and his likelihood of parole is practically non-existent. If you weren't trying to make it seem like Manning was getting a harsher sentence, then it was completely stupid to make the following statement:


I just realized I got caught up in a dirty distraction tactic. Bales doesn't matter.

It takes 16 dead civilians to get a longer sentence than Manning, and originally I only talked about soldiers who kill civilians in general, not such an extremely high number. Googling a few sample cases, I was right. Nice try Mael 



Seto Kaiba said:


> That's pretty funny to hear you whine about. Especially when you displayed knowing jack shit about either matter. If you're too sensitive to deal with it, then don't spout ignorant shit.


Sensitive? I'd occasionally love to have civilized discussions in this forum, but borderline trolls like you drag everything down with their constant antagonizing. 

Let me educate you on a simple concept: In a good discussion atmosphere, people don't get up in barricades when you provide them with information that  shows them why they were wrong or misinformed. They learn, and everyone gets out of it happier. I've had people severely disagree with me, but if they calmly present why I'm wrong, then I just gotta accept and learn from that. Everyone benefits, because the people involved were treated with respect.

But some posters in the Cafe, including you, regularly throw out insults at people firsthand without even asking them to explain themselves or trying to inform them in a calm manner and with evidence. They create a hostile atmosphere before anything else. These people do not care about good discussion, they only care about stroking their own ego (mostly achieved by throwing shit at the other side until they leave). And strong actions create strong reactions. Everybody loses, nobody benefits.
It makes you a disgusting eyesore even by the standards of all the shit I saw on NF since 2005, but I don't automatically ignore your posts for the benefit of doubt that you might produce something reasonable one in a while. 

Being wrong or right is not a character trait. Being a massive cunt, however, is.


----------



## The Weeknd (Aug 22, 2013)

He's going to get raped.

Get raped, Chelsea


----------



## Aging Boner (Aug 22, 2013)

this is a tough call...

I just finished watching '_Orange is the new Black_' and I once marathoned *Oz*...
Now if I had to choose between spending the rest of my life around catty women or getting anally raped by Adebisi on a daily basis I think i would BEG ON MY FUCKING KNEES for that hormone therapy and an eventual sex change.


----------



## Godly Giraffe - King of the Uverworld (Aug 22, 2013)

Zaru said:


> If you were a 5'4'' manlet with the desire to act and look like a female, would you want to end up in a place full of male criminals?



Doesn't make it less of a facade when you just so happen to bring it up at this opportune timing. Oh, and you're a biological male who made no prior steps to change your gender (crossdressing isn't an excuse) before your massive mishap, the timing isn't looking less convenient.

Nor does it excuse his crime. Which he knows he belongs in prison for, he just wants the less abrasive one. That's being a snake.


----------



## Zaru (Aug 22, 2013)

Ken said:


> Doesn't make it less of a facade when you just so happen to bring it up at this opportune timing. Oh, and you're a biological male who made no prior steps to changing your gender (crossdressing isn't an excuse) before your massive mishap, the timing isn't looking less convenient.
> 
> Nor does it excuse his crime.


I said it multiple times already: 
This guy, or woman, or whatever, spent 3 years in prison with sleep deprivation, and then had a little time to prepare for the trial of his life. 
How could he have taken "prior steps"? He had a lot of time to think, but none to act.

Nobody said it excuses his crimes. His gender issues have no discussable relation to what he did. But obviously, it's gonna be blown out of proportion and will dominate the media coverage about him, instead of things that actually matter. Wonderful.
Could be called his own fault though, he's not that good at making decisions it seems.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Aug 22, 2013)

Zaru said:


> "Some people are arguing that was the intent"
> That's not an argument.



It's a statement. 



> "The only reason"
> That's a pretty big claim, especially without any evidence.



Based on the timing, and by whom the information this managed to spread to the degree it's more than a reasonable assumption. 



> I'd love to see him try coming out as a woman while being locked up in prison for 3 years and then again for another 35, but alas, he pretty much did it the first time he could - when his trial was over and before he got put into prison again.



For publicity.



> I just realized I got caught up in a dirty distraction tactic. Bales doesn't matter.



You got caught in your ignorance.



> It takes 16 dead civilians to get a longer sentence than Manning, and originally I only talked about soldiers who kill civilians in general, not such an extremely high number.



Some drug charges can carry longer sentences than rape or murder. Some theft charges can. Some people go to prison longer for rape than one would for murder. Your point is absolutely idiotic. It all is dependent on the circumstances surrounding the case, the evidence available, and the judge on bench.



> Googling a few sample cases, I was right. Nice try Mael



How specific.



> Sensitive? I'd occasionally love to have civilized discussions in this forum, but borderline trolls like you drag everything down with their constant antagonizing.



Well I say people like you that spout off without having their facts straight are far more an issue. 

The rest is your usual bitching and moaning.


----------



## Godly Giraffe - King of the Uverworld (Aug 22, 2013)

He's clearly not good at thinking things straight, and as I said in that line I edited in, just NOW happening to mention his past conflicts with his having a (micro)penis still seems a desperate move to skirt the worst possible outcome. So he's a weasel or a snake.

But you can't put someone who still has no traits of a human female (dwarfism or not, he's still a guy) in a female prison and bringing up words like "hypermasculine" when you chose that job yourself looks almost stupid as the actual crime.

And if he began crossdressing in secret, it was a damn long while before his conviction, he chose not to act out on it but something infinitely more reckless. Now he at least wants to save himself despite all that.


----------



## Zaru (Aug 22, 2013)

Seto Kaiba said:


> Well I say people like you that spout off without having their facts straight are far more an issue.
> 
> The rest is your usual bitching and moaning.



This is hilarious, you didn't even remotely deny it

Well, going to treat you accordingly from now on

You won't get any nourishment from me anymore, sorry


Ken said:


> He's clearly not good at thinking things straight, and as I said in that line I edited in, just NOW happening to mention his past conflicts with his having a (micro)penis still seems a desperate move to skirt the worst possible outcome. So he's a weasel or a snake.
> 
> But you can't put someone who still has no traits of a human female (dwarfism or not, he's still a guy) in a female prison and bringing up words like "hypermasculine" when you chose that job yourself looks almost stupid as the actual crime.
> 
> And if he began crossdressing in secret, it was a damn long while before his conviction, he chose not to act out on it but something infinitely more reckless. Now he at least wants to save himself despite all that.


Goddammit Manning, why'd you have to make it all about LGBT vs. Character assassination


----------



## Strauss (Aug 22, 2013)

Let's get one thing straight - people were absolutely appalled by what they saw in the videos that Manning released to wikileaks several years ago.  It was fucked up. The conversation should be about whether or not Manning was right to do what she did.  Obviously the 'confession' of instability (BS), remorse (also BS) and repentance (well, now that she has to serve decades in prison she's repentant), is strategic.  As Zaru said there is probably no connection between Manning being transgender and her releasing what she did to Wikileaks.

Secondly, I doubt she is faking being transgender, given that it presents a greater risk while in prison......but I agree that the timing is 'opportunistic'.  So is the defense's claim that she did what she did because she was unstable.  Obviously she was morally indignant and is now just kiss-assing the military/ military judicial system so she can get a lighter sentence.  

As I've said, when the American Adventure in the Middle East becomes known as Vietnam II, she'll be pardoned.


----------



## Mael (Aug 22, 2013)

Strauss said:


> Let's get one thing straight - people were absolutely appalled by what they saw in the videos that Manning released to wikileaks several years ago.  It was fucked up. The conversation should be about whether or not Manning was right to do what she did.  Obviously the 'confession' of instability (BS), remorse (also BS) and repentance (well, now that she has to serve decades in prison she's repentant), is strategic.  As Zaru said there is probably no connection between Manning being transgender and her releasing what she did to Wikileaks.
> 
> Secondly, I doubt she is faking being transgender, given that it presents a greater risk while in prison......but I agree that the timing is 'opportunistic'.  So is the defense's claim that she did what she did because she was unstable.  Obviously she was morally indignant and is now just kiss-assing the military/ military judicial system so she can get a lighter sentence.
> 
> As I've said, when the American Adventure in the Middle East becomes known as Vietnam II, she'll be pardoned.



You mean he.  Don't give me that crap that it's deep-rooted.  He's not right in the head, but he's also not transgender.  Way to fall for a good con.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Aug 22, 2013)

Goddammit. Don't people read anymore? He leaked 750,000 documents indiscriminately, he's not getting pardoned.



Zaru said:


> This is hilarious, you didn't even remotely deny it
> 
> Well, going to treat you accordingly from now on
> 
> You won't get any nourishment from me anymore, sorry



This is about the third time you've stated this to me.


----------



## navy (Aug 22, 2013)

Seto Kaiba said:


> Goddammit. Don't people read anymore? *SHE *leaked 750,000 documents indiscriminately, *SHE *'s not getting pardoned.



Get it right.


----------



## Chelydra (Aug 22, 2013)

> Originally Posted by Seto Kaiba
> Goddammit. Don't people read anymore? IT leaked 750,000 documents indiscriminately, IT 's not getting pardoned.





navy said:


> Get it right.



No YOU get it right!


----------



## Gino (Aug 22, 2013)

Seto Kaiba said:


> illiterate and factually challenged. I'm not sure which one I pity more.



Nobody needs anything from your think inside the box all the time I'm right your wrong ass.


----------



## Strauss (Aug 22, 2013)

Seto Kaiba said:


> Goddammit. Don't people read anymore? He leaked 750,000 documents indiscriminately, he's not getting pardoned.



If I had to say which is worse, 750,000 documents detailing past operations that present a minute chance of bringing danger upon US military personnel, or having a small group of mostly unelected people decide almost everything pertaining to national security, and require that the country make a leap of faith and simply trust their moral judgement completely or else we might compromise everyone's safety.......

It's not a hard decision


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Aug 22, 2013)

Not all 750,000 documents detailed wrongdoing. They were a very select few of which Manning himself wasn't even the one that found them. He just dumped them on the internet and others got a hold of it.

The group is actually very large, and to put that kind of thing in the hands of voters is insane. No the nomination process isn't perfect but it is done by the officials we do elect, at least the positions of authority. Others are contractors and government employees.

Finally, it's an easy decision for you because you evidently know nothing about either issue. It's easy to say what the decision should be when you already view the matters on such simplistic terms.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Aug 22, 2013)

Gino said:


> That's totally what I'm saying so yeah that line about being illiterate right back at you.
> 
> Also I find it funny you picture me as some ignorant black guy.Show's just  how much of an assclown you really are.



Basically that is what you said. You shunned any academic source that presents as you put it, "facts", and any articles detailing this specific event to try to level the field and play off everyone else being just as ignorant as you and a few others on this issue. The fact however is, I did my reading on the case, others have. You evidently did not, and your attempt to dismiss sources wholesale is simply a case of sour grapes. Now, I think even you can get what I'm saying here.

I only see the picture you painted.


----------



## Strauss (Aug 22, 2013)

Seto Kaiba said:


> Not all 750,000 documents detailed wrongdoing. They were a very select few of which Manning himself wasn't even the one that found them. He just dumped them on the internet and others got a hold of it.
> 
> The group is actually very large, and to put that kind of thing in the hands of voters is insane. No the nomination process isn't perfect but it is done by the officials we do elect, at least the positions of authority. Others are contractors and government employees.
> 
> Finally, it's an easy decision for you because you evidently know nothing about either issue. It's easy to say what the decision should be when you already view the matters on such simplistic terms.



Do you know what most of those people are doing when there isn't a war?  

Probably something like taking a pencil and moving it from one side of the desk to the other.  And some of them make a lot less money as well.

I agree that no system is perfect for something like classifying or de-classifying sensitive information.  Perhaps if the US military had a history of being a trustworthy organization that didn't throw trillions down the drain and fabricate security threats, I would agree that the more kept secret the better.  But given that it isn't, I think a greater variety of elected representatives should be kept informed and be sought for approval regarding its activities........because right now it's a rogue element.


----------



## Banhammer (Aug 22, 2013)

I agree, I think we should hang manning and protect our right of not being guilty of war crimes through the wonderful membrane of plausible deniability, because as everyone knows, if we're not told, then it actually didn't happen.

I mean, it's either important information that we needed to know, or it's irrelevant information that the man should imprisoned for releasing

Do I smell a catch-22?


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Aug 22, 2013)

^He didn't reveal the wrongdoing, someone else did. You tried though.



Strauss said:


> Do you know what most of those people are doing when there isn't a war?



Depends on their occupation.



> Probably something like taking a pencil and moving it from one side of the desk to the other.  And some of them make a lot less money as well.



Don't try to comment if you don't know...there is no single universal occupation. There are interns, and there are cubicle jobs, and there are those that work round-the-clock be it on reports or cyberdefense systems, or actually doing a legitimate case of national security. It's a huge organization as I stated. 



> I agree that no system is perfect for something like classifying or de-classifying sensitive information.  Perhaps if the US military had a history of being a trustworthy organization that didn't throw trillions down the drain and fabricate security threats, I would agree that the more kept secret the better.



Thankfully, that is not in your hands to decide. I think people that have such a simple view on these things are far more untrustworthy to be honest. They are usually the ones that have their worldview turned on its head and being unable to cope with it. The military is like any other in most of the world, it has had, and still does have, its controversies. It has done its wrongs, that is not a justification however for recklessly leaking classified documents, especially the way Manning did. You aren't, and I bet he didn't either, think of any possible ramifications of his actions and the actual honest servicemen it could have affected. 



> But given that it isn't, I think a greater variety of elected representatives should be kept informed and be sought for approval regarding its activities........because right now it's a rogue element.



Every organization has dirty hands...that doesn't justify the reckless methods of the likes of Manning, or the insane idea of transparency people are pushing.


----------



## Gino (Aug 22, 2013)

Seto Kaiba said:


> Basically that is what you said. You shunned any academic source that presents as you put it, "facts", and any articles detailing this specific event to try to level the field and play off everyone else being just as ignorant as you and a few others on this issue. The fact however is, I did my reading on the case, others have. You evidently did not, and your attempt to dismiss sources wholesale is simply a case of sour grapes.
> 
> I only see the picture you painted.



I dismissed nothing but I also don't just believe everything I read it's really that simple.That's the problem with most of you in this section you can do all the supposed research in the world and still be wrong and it seems to me  like you only care about being right based on what you read(hur dur factz!) on this case and not so much the case itself but like I said take the information you were given believe it and then continue to think inside the box.

Truth of the matter is none of you muthafucka's me included knows what really happened so all this feeling sour  hating and all that other bullshit I just don't get it.I mean how are* you* affected by what he did.

If that makes me everything in your vocabulary so be it.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Aug 22, 2013)

Gino said:


> I dismissed nothing but I also don't just believe everything I read it's really that simple.



No one does. It's really a redundant statement. 



> That's the problem with most of you in this section you can do all the supposed research in the world and still be wrong and it seems to me  like you only care about being right based on what you read(hur dur factz!) on this case and not so much the case itself but like I said take the information you were given believe it and then continue to think inside the box.



If the sources are reliable, and the claims asserted by numerous other reliable sources and individuals that have noted expertise or access to information on the topic, and their information can reliably be verified then you really aren't in a place to dispute. Because really, who the hell are _you_? You're nobody. 

People that lament on others 'thinking inside the box' always seem to think they have some level of awareness no one else does but the reality is they are just wallowing in the filth of their own ignorance and trying to pass it off as being enlightened. 



> Truth of the matter is none of you muthafucka's me included knows what really happened so all this feeling sour  hating and all that other bullshit I just don't get it.I mean how are* you* affected by what he did.



No. Don't try to lump in everyone else with your lack of awareness. If you didn't do your reading and your research, that is your own shortcoming; don't try to dismiss everyone else's efforts as invalid because of your failure. 

This issue as any other resonates with people's personal ideals and principles, so like any other article here. They will make their commentary on it.


----------



## Mael (Aug 22, 2013)

> Megaharrison. Reason: shut up



Jewclear launch detected.


----------



## Gino (Aug 22, 2013)

Seto Kaiba said:


> No one does. It's really a redundant statement.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I'm confused to why I even started a argument with you and you're right I do have some level of awareness no one else does you included apparently and I like how you're arguing in a way that you think you're winning when in reality you really didn't comprehend what I said but isn't that the case 99% of the time now get bent I said what I had to say.

Mega get demodded.


----------



## Bioness (Aug 22, 2013)

Mael said:


> Jewclear launch detected.



Someone should make an image macro of this, it's brilliant.


----------



## Strauss (Aug 22, 2013)

Seto Kaiba said:


> ^He didn't reveal the wrongdoing, someone else did. You tried though.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



A general does almost nothing when there isn't a war - I know that.  A majority shareholder for a private military firm or an armament company makes _a lot_ more money the more war there is - I also know that.  Given the conflict of interest these groups of people have with prolonged periods of peacetime, the reasoning for giving they or their assemblage exclusive access to sensitive information is fundamentally flawed.

As for the rest of your comments, they are too vague to readily address, nor can they really be said to address the issues the issues I was concerned with......saying the military has had it's problems is probably the understatement of the century, given that ~60,000 Americans and who knows how many hundreds of thousands or millions of Southeast asians died in the vietnam war, that the involvement in Iraq is just about universally regarded to have been a completely needless waste that made Iraq more, rather than less dangerous.  That's way too much money, way too much life, and way too disturbing of a pattern to be remotely forgivable, unless you're a blind ideologue who will always favor a certain viewpoint no matter how much repeated history begs to differ.


----------



## PureWIN (Aug 23, 2013)

I came into this thread to say two things:

(1) Mael: dat hatred. 

(2) Everyone, just relax. Womanning () will get raped in prison regardless of what s/he decides to call itself.

Peace out.


----------



## First Tsurugi (Aug 23, 2013)

Nothing Manning leaked warranted a sentence more severe than some murderers receive.

It was always going to play out this way though, he was to be made an example of, and his guilt was a foregone conclusion, though they might play for sympathy points by saying "Well hey, we could have given him 60 years instead of 35, look at how merciful we are!"

I would love for another release of diplomatic cables though, it was really interesting to get a peek behind the curtain and see people's honest thoughts about a variety of geopolitical issues.



PureWIN said:


> Womanning () will get raped in prison regardless of what s/he decides to call itself.



It is pretty fucked up that people talk about this like it's a good thing.


----------



## Gino (Aug 23, 2013)

Like I was saying he/she was basically locked up for the truth period.


More time than killers and pedo's which is bullshit but hey.


----------



## Godly Giraffe - King of the Uverworld (Aug 23, 2013)

Pedos who repent are better in my book than some good for nothing who uses his gender confusion as a ticket out.


----------



## Gino (Aug 23, 2013)

Dat ass backward logic.


----------



## Revolution (Aug 23, 2013)

I wonder if Bradley is doing this as a publicity stunt to get sympathy because he's a raging sociopath, or if he really means it and just let it out because he feels like his life is over. . .


----------



## Godly Giraffe - King of the Uverworld (Aug 23, 2013)

Dat ass in general


----------



## First Tsurugi (Aug 23, 2013)

Wasn't it already known Manning was trans or at least had gender identity issues?

I don't understand why people are acting like this is a new revelation.


----------



## Godly Giraffe - King of the Uverworld (Aug 23, 2013)

I take it you don't use the search engine before you post.


----------



## Megaharrison (Aug 23, 2013)

Sarahmint said:


> I wonder if Bradley is doing this as a publicity stunt to get sympathy because he's a raging sociopath, or if he really means it and just let it out because he feels like his life is over. . .



The guy is mentally and an emotional disaster. It's why he leaked this in the first place. He's like an aspies + schizotypal + anxious + antisocial + depressed  and above all else histrionic.

Why this trainwreck of a human being was allowed to join the military, nevermind be near classified material, is beyond me. It shows the US military needs to psychologically screen people far better in the future.

The whole "I'm a girl now" thing fits into his inability to sit down and shut up, if you just read his wiki page you see he has always been unable to work in societal norms and constantly made rash, overly emotional, attention-seeking decisions. Should be happy he isn't chilling with Assange in Moscow right now since he's a crossdresser.


----------



## Mithos (Aug 23, 2013)

Chelsea Manning has been diagnosed with gender disphoria - a diagnosis that came before being arrested for the leaks. This isn't something that she just made up out of nowhere to gain sympathy. But hey, let's just ignore a medical professional's expert diagnosis and claim she's a con because we don't like what she did


----------



## Blue (Aug 23, 2013)

I'm quite certain he does have gender dysphoria; an unfortunate condition to have, to be sure, being inside the wrong body.

But treating a male like a female because he wants me to is a privilege reserved for those who deserve respect. While I think Manning has been tortured enough given he's not a malicious villain, just a delusional fetal alcohol syndrome manlet, I don't have any particular plans to adjust my vocabulary for him.


----------



## Mithos (Aug 23, 2013)

Blue said:


> I'm quite certain he does have gender dysphoria; an unfortunate condition to have, to be sure, being inside the wrong body.
> 
> But treating a male like a female because he wants me to is a privilege reserved for those who deserve respect. While I think Manning has been tortured enough given he's not a malicious villain, just a delusional fetal alcohol syndrome manlet, I don't have any particular plans to adjust my vocabulary for him.



Everyone deserves to be addressed and treated as the gender one identifies with.


----------



## Revolution (Aug 23, 2013)

Megaharrison said:


> The guy is mentally and an emotional disaster. It's why he leaked this in the first place. He's like an aspies + schizotypal + anxious + antisocial + depressed  and above all else histrionic.
> 
> Why this trainwreck of a human being was allowed to join the military, nevermind be near classified material, is beyond me. It shows the US military needs to psychologically screen people far better in the future.
> 
> The whole "I'm a girl now" thing fits into his inability to sit down and shut up, if you just read his wiki page you see he has always been unable to work in societal norms and constantly made rash, overly emotional, attention-seeking decisions. Should be happy he isn't chilling with Assange in Moscow right now since he's a crossdresser.



makes me wish he was chilling in Moscow

. . . then again, he just would change his mind/not change his mind of his identity cause he could be that kind of person


----------



## Blue (Aug 23, 2013)

Except Assange is in London you dorks


----------



## navy (Aug 23, 2013)

Matto-sama said:


> Everyone deserves to be addressed and treated as the gender one identifies with.



Why? 

....


----------



## Megaharrison (Aug 23, 2013)

Blue said:


> Except Assange is in London you dorks



Not in spirit.


----------



## Godly Giraffe - King of the Uverworld (Aug 23, 2013)

Megaharrison said:


> The guy is mentally and an emotional disaster. It's why he leaked this in the first place. He's like an aspies + schizotypal + anxious + antisocial + depressed  and above all else histrionic.
> 
> Why this trainwreck of a human being was allowed to join the military, nevermind be near classified material, is beyond me. It shows the US military needs to psychologically screen people far better in the future.
> 
> The whole "I'm a girl now" thing fits into his inability to sit down and shut up, if you just read his wiki page you see he has always been unable to work in societal norms and constantly made rash, overly emotional, attention-seeking decisions. Should be happy he isn't chilling with Assange in Moscow right now since he's a crossdresser.



So basically he's an unquellable ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) taken a step further, itself quite a landmark of a feat considering what womanly, emotional, unstable trainwrecks his kind already are.


----------



## Mael (Aug 23, 2013)

Matto-sama said:


> Everyone deserves to be addressed and treated as the gender one identifies with.



No they don't.  That's some pure nonsense right there.

Fuck Bradley.  This whole Chelsea thing reeks of a lame attempt at sympathy from liberal groups and suckers, and it looks like you took the bait.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Aug 23, 2013)

Megaharrison said:


> Not in spirit.



I find it hilarious he's under an embassy whose country only just recently got off martial law.


----------



## Krombacher (Aug 23, 2013)

So in this thread we've got people trying to discredit Bradley's actions because he has mental issues? Hell, if it wasn't for his leaks noone would care about his gender change.

It's like "Oh well, so the US is killing innocent civilians in afghanistan? So what, shut up whistleblower you are a fucking traitor of our holy freedom power!!" and then "OMFG he feels unwell as a man and wants to continue his life as a woman?? Kill him painfully!!!"

Oh gosh sometimes humankind kann be a pain in the ass.


----------



## Mael (Aug 23, 2013)

Krombacher said:


> So in this thread we've got people trying to discredit Bradley's actions because he has mental issues? Hell, if it wasn't for his leaks noone would care about his gender change.
> 
> It's like "Oh well, so the US is killing innocent civilians in afghanistan? So what, shut up whistleblower you are a fucking traitor of our holy freedom power!!" and then "OMFG he feels unwell as a man and wants to continue his life as a woman?? Kill him painfully!!!"
> 
> Oh gosh sometimes humankind kann be a pain in the ass.



Nice way to look at this from an ass-backwards way.  None of you seem to get the context of his faults in all this.


----------



## Strauss (Aug 23, 2013)

Krombacher said:


> So in this thread we've got people trying to discredit Bradley's actions because he has mental issues? Hell, if it wasn't for his leaks noone would care about his gender change.
> 
> It's like "Oh well, so the US is killing innocent civilians in afghanistan? So what, shut up whistleblower you are a fucking traitor of our holy freedom power!!" and then "OMFG he feels unwell as a man and wants to continue his life as a woman?? Kill him painfully!!!"
> 
> Oh gosh sometimes humankind kann be a pain in the ass.





Matto-sama said:


> Chelsea Manning has been diagnosed with gender disphoria - a diagnosis that came before being arrested for the leaks. This isn't something that she just made up out of nowhere to gain sympathy. But hey, let's just ignore a medical professional's expert diagnosis and claim she's a con because we don't like what she did



I just thought these posts deserve to be reiterated, even though Krombacher's could have been articulated better.......though I would add that the timing of the transgender revelation is strategic and opportunistic.


----------



## Mael (Aug 23, 2013)

It's shameless.


----------



## PureWIN (Aug 23, 2013)

First Tsurugi said:


> It is pretty fucked up that people talk about this like it's a good thing.



Didn't say it was, but it's almost inevitable. Him talking about his desire to begin transitioning exacerbates the problem.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Aug 23, 2013)

They are trying to push an angle of victimhood and persecution based on the issue.



Krombacher said:


> So in this thread we've got people trying to discredit Bradley's actions because he has mental issues? Hell, if it wasn't for his leaks noone would care about his gender change.
> 
> It's like "Oh well, so the US is killing innocent civilians in afghanistan? So what, shut up whistleblower you are a fucking traitor of our holy freedom power!!" and then "OMFG he feels unwell as a man and wants to continue his life as a woman?? Kill him painfully!!!"
> 
> Oh gosh sometimes humankind kann be a pain in the ass.



You obviously are hard of reading. He didn't reveal anything, all he did was recklessly dump 7.5K documents on the internet. Other people went through it and found a story of consequence. Something which he could have done had he some sense. 

What's more is that no one excused the deliberate killing of civilians, but what Manning undeniably deserves punishment. Also, the timing of this revelation and the ones responsible for its exposure makes it extremely suspect.


----------



## Bioness (Aug 23, 2013)

So Mael doesn't bite my head off this time.





> *Manning wants to get married and have a family, attorney says*
> 
> Eligible for parole in seven years after being sentenced Wednesday to 35 years in a military prison, Chelsea Manning dreams of one day returning to school and starting a family.
> 
> ...



And of course you have the lovely internet coming from all directions.



			
				Shane Arrington  said:
			
		

> I'll make this very clear: I don't care if it's Bradley or Chelsea Manning, you are a traitor. Period.





			
				kade said:
			
		

> Pretty much in awe of Chelsea Manning's bravery, on so many fronts. Inspiring.



Former Navy SEAL Chris Beck, now known as Kristin Beck, the author of ?Warrior Princess: A U.S. Navy SEAL?s Journey to Coming out Transgender,? spoke out. 



> "For this person, whether male or female to use gender identity to act 'BADLY' is a slap in the face to me and everyone who does not fit the 'Binary Gender Norm,' Beck wrote on Facebook. "It is not an excuse for anything illegal or unjust."


----------



## Blue (Aug 23, 2013)

Get married and have a family with what I wonder

If he wants to be a lesbian I could maybe find some sympathy

but if he wants his ass impregnated he needs to stay in jail.

#biased
#yurifag
#dealwithit


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Aug 23, 2013)

Great, now manning is starting a nice round of fay/transexual bashing for all of us. This is just what those people need, more shit lumped on their plates.


----------



## Mael (Aug 23, 2013)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> Great, now manning is starting a nice round of fay/transexual bashing for all of us. This is just what those people need, more shit lumped on their plates.



We can thank liberalism cramming PC down our throats for this sort of shit, con-men pulling at the heartstrings of the stupid.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Aug 23, 2013)

Anyone that doesn't support Manning is a government shill and a bigot against LGBT individuals!


----------



## Illairen (Aug 23, 2013)

The guy (or woman now Idc )  showed his country how US soldiers violated basic human rights while the military wanted to hide these violations. Nothing wrong about that. 

He (or she ) may not be the perfect example for a hero, because a hero endures and doesn`t apologize for his righteous achievements, but he still is a good citizen who doesn`t deserve a punishment like that. Rather he should get a medal for exposing these violations.

Human rights > laws of [_insert your country here_].


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Aug 23, 2013)

Hark. Another person that doesn't read!


----------



## Godly Giraffe - King of the Uverworld (Aug 23, 2013)

Oh wow. Humanitarianism is that it?


----------



## Kafuka de Vil (Aug 23, 2013)

I was Transgender before it was mainstream.


----------



## Megaharrison (Aug 23, 2013)

MbS said:


> I was Transgender before it was mainstream.



Caligula and J Edgar beat you to it.


----------



## Godly Giraffe - King of the Uverworld (Aug 23, 2013)

Your location sure belies your lack of male genitalia.


----------



## MegaultraHay (Aug 23, 2013)

MbS said:


> I was Transgender before it was mainstream.


And you're still special honey.


----------



## Saru (Aug 23, 2013)

I'm late to the party, but I saw this story yesterday. I think he's made this up for more or less attention.

If he's being honest... I wonder what would lead him to such a conclusion. What "childhood experiences" did he have, I wonder?


----------



## Mithos (Aug 23, 2013)

navy said:


> Why?
> 
> ....





Mael said:


> No they don't.  That's some pure nonsense right there.
> 
> Fuck Bradley.  This whole Chelsea thing reeks of a lame attempt at sympathy from liberal groups and suckers, and it looks like you took the bait.



I think gender identity is so important to one's mental health and self-esteem that they should be addressed by how they identify themselves. To knowingly address them as a different gender or sex is cruel, in my opinion. 

Mael, did you ignore my previous post where there are records of a gender dysphoria diagnosis before she was even arrested for the leaks? I don't disagree that the timing of her "coming out" to the public is bad and a little suspicious, but she really does suffer from gender dysphoria and has for a while.


----------



## Sōsuke Aizen (Aug 23, 2013)

MbS said:


> I was Transgender before it was mainstream.



Male --> Female
Or
Female --> Male

Current: Pre surgery or post?

Do you feel male some days, female on other days or one gender everyday?

Feels really weird talking to transgendered person.


----------



## Mael (Aug 23, 2013)

Matto-sama said:


> I think gender identity is so important to one's mental health and self-esteem that they should be addressed by how they identify themselves. To knowingly address them as a different gender or sex is cruel, in my opinion.
> 
> Mael, did you ignore my previous post where there are records of a gender dysphoria diagnosis before she was even arrested for the leaks? I don't disagree that the timing of her "coming out" to the public is bad and a little suspicious, but she really does suffer from gender dysphoria and has for a while.



Oh I did look at the links.  I just am incredibly skeptical because this fruitbat has been a dingbat for years on end.  I just wouldn't be surprised if he has faked half of what he has in some form of a crazy Munchausen fashion.  His timing is all too convenient when he's going into the slammer for his callous disregard for national security regardless of consequence and the fact the PC-train is jumping all over this just screams ploy for sympathy.  Frankly I don't care anymore.  I won't even acknowledge him anymore as man or woman.  Manning is an it, like a piece of fecal matter or an aged wad of gum under a subway seat.


----------



## Saru (Aug 23, 2013)

Matto-sama said:


> there are records of a gender dysphoria diagnosis before she was even arrested for the leaks? I don't disagree that the timing of her "coming out" to the public is bad and a little suspicious, but she really does suffer from gender dysphoria and has for a while.



how long ago the behavior was documented is definitely relevant imo.

IDK maybe due to the stress of a publicized trial and being subjected to national scrutiny Manning felt pressured into confronting his identity now.


----------



## Mithos (Aug 23, 2013)

Mael said:


> Oh I did look at the links.  I just am incredibly skeptical because this fruitbat has been a dingbat for years on end.  I just wouldn't be surprised if he has faked half of what he has in some form of a crazy Munchausen fashion.  His timing is all too convenient when he's going into the slammer for his callous disregard for national security regardless of consequence and the fact the PC-train is jumping all over this just screams ploy for sympathy.  Frankly I don't care anymore.  I won't even acknowledge him anymore as man or woman.  Manning is an it, like a piece of fecal matter or an aged wad of gum under a subway seat.



So she was faking it to the military psychiatrist - who should be able to tell if she was faking - years in advance to use it as a defense to gain sympathy? That would be a lot of effort and difficult to pull off. Not to mention not very effective, seeing as the country isn't very sympathetic to trans individuals. 

I haven't seen anyone claim that her sentence should be voided because of her gender dysphoria. The only thing I've seen is people calling for the military to give her HRT, which is basic medical care for people with her condition.


----------



## Kafuka de Vil (Aug 23, 2013)

♚Sōsuke Aizen♚ said:


> Male --> Female



I don’t see myself as ever having been male to begin with. Unless you strictly mean biological, then yeah: Male --> female.



> Current: Pre surgery or post?



Soon to be post.



> Do you feel male some days and female on other days?



Never male - that is if you mean masculine. When I'm wearing my dress and mary Janes I can never understand why men are so compliant to be only second best (aside form the need to carry on the human race thing).


----------



## Mael (Aug 23, 2013)

Matto-sama said:


> So she was faking it to the military psychiatrist - who should be able to tell if she was faking - years in advance to use it as a defense to gain sympathy? That would be a lot of effort and difficult to pull off. Not to mention not very effective, seeing as the country isn't very sympathetic to trans individuals.
> 
> I haven't seen anyone claim that her sentence should be voided because of her gender dysphoria. The only thing I've seen is people calling for the military to give her HRT, which is basic medical care for people with her condition.



It does have almost this sociopathic mindset the way it bragged about how well its security breaching/hacking/programming skills were.  I don't think for one second that it is sincere in its feelings or its true mindset.  I think its mind is a pure clusterfuck and quite frankly, if it was so God damn important, why not bring it up prior to its trial or even when serving?  Instead the fucker leaked all this stuff out AND THEN for a cry of sympathy to an idiotic liberal audience claimed its a woman.

So honestly, Manning, blow me.  I don't care what gender you are...just blow me you sociopathic freak.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Aug 23, 2013)

> So honestly, Manning, blow me. I don't care what gender you are...just blow me you sociopathic freak.



Not the best choice of words, Mael...


----------



## Godly Giraffe - King of the Uverworld (Aug 23, 2013)

I'd prefer he blow his absolutely worthless brains out and maybe save us the cleanup by ensuring the rest of his body's erasure.


----------



## Mael (Aug 23, 2013)

Seto Kaiba said:


> Not the best choice of words, Mael...



Still the same lip service.  It is still a freak though.  Its mind is a clusterfuck of issues and sociopathy, a literal mess.


----------



## Xyloxi (Aug 23, 2013)

Mael said:


> Still the same lip service.  It is still a freak though.  Its mind is a clusterfuck of issues and sociopathy, a literal mess.



Lip service? That's not helping at all.


----------



## Mider T (Aug 23, 2013)

Mael: Pause.


----------



## Mael (Aug 23, 2013)

No homo...........


----------

